# Adiviná donde está... (II)



## uruguay360

Bueno amigos, a ver si con esto largamos la segunda serie...


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimo:banana:

Muy buena iniciativa y que hayas sido vos el que abra el thread, deberiamos llevar puntajes y cada vez que se abra uno nuevo decir quien fue el ganador


La imagen¿?


----------



## Larobi




----------



## uruguay360

A la flauta!! Esa "B" !! Jockey Club, Hipodromo?


----------



## uruguay360

A mi me gusta jugar hasta a la bolita, me anoto pa los puntos!!


----------



## Larobi

Ni es el Jockey, ni el Hipódromo ... es un edificio que no está destinado al entretenimiento, si sirve ese dato ... :nuts: Tampoco está en esos dos barrios. (Tá, cierro la boca por ahora)


----------



## uruguay360

Entonces es un hospital o similar, vinculado a la salud, arboles añosos... entonces sector o pabellon B... años 30 ó 40...algun otro aporte Larobi?


----------



## Larobi

¡Picarón! Buena deducción ... qué decir ... ejmmmmm ... 1927 - 1929 ... muy innovador, pero no está vinculado a la salud. Pero sí está hecho y diseñado para un público muy, muy especial ...


----------



## SebaFun

El cementerio central?


----------



## uruguay360

No esta dedicado ni al entretenimiento ni a la salud...ahora si me intrigaste... relacion con el mar? el arquitecto quien fue?


----------



## Larobi

Si le digo el arquitecto se lo regalo, Uru, es una construcción fundacional ... Con respecto al mar, está cerca, pero no en la rambla. 

Seba, no es un cementerio. ¡¡¡Está más que vivo!!! Lo saqué sin humanos a propósito, para que se vean las instalaciones. Funciona actualmente.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhh, puede ser cementerio, por lo de los cipreses que desde hoy me suenan a cementerio y por lo del publico muy especial!! Pero de ese tiempo... medio raro... Cementerio del Buceo!!!! Siiiii!! (digo yo...)


----------



## Larobi

Queridos niñitos, me conmovieron ... Voy a decir algo más, de lo contrario no voy a poder dormir esta noche :lol:

1) No es un cementerio. Lo del verde y la cercanía del mar, no es casualidad. Tiene que ver con el objetivo que persigue ese programa arquitectónico. Salud en sentido amplio, si se quiere, pero no es un hospital.
2) No está en ninguno de los barrios que uds. dijeron. Pero está cerca del Buceo.
3) Está en el corazón de un barrio, en una calle que tiene que ver con la filosofía misma del edificio. (O sea, la calle es un apellido)
4) Funciona hasta el día de hoy, y muy bien, con mejoras para el barrio.

Avete capito, ragazzi?


----------



## uruguay360

Scasso?


----------



## uruguay360

Escuela Experimental de Malvin


----------



## oriental

malvin?


----------



## Larobi

¡¡COOOOOORRRRRRRRECTOOOOOOOO!!! (Susana dixit)

(Por eso los traté de "niñitos" :lol:, fue una ayudita subliminal. Es la escuela Experimental de Malvín, de Juan A. Scasso)

Mr. Uruguay360, sírvase postear algo. Ahora pongo la foto entera. Lindísimo lugar, en breve voy a hacer un hilo sobre ella, tengo muchas fotos y realmente vale la pena


----------



## Larobi

Escuela Experimental de Malvín, Decroly entre Michigan y Estrázulas


----------



## uruguay360

que sea Manhana gente, me voy a dormir!! quiero ver ese hilo y quiero entra r a sacar fotos!! muy bueno lo de la ayuda subliminal!!


----------



## uruguay360

si alguien quiere subir, denle nomas


----------



## uruguay360

Mercado Agricola!


----------



## Larobi

uruguay360 said:


> Me quedo con La Nueva Milonga y el Tito Pastrana acodado en Los Paraísos ( compartimos al Tito con Larobi)
> Mientras charlaba no les perdia pisada a los muchachos, donde erraban una venia del fondo y los rezongaba !! Un fenomeno el Tito!!
> A los Saltimbanquis los vi por supuesto... y a las bembas paradas en la puerta del Club Union tambien...corria 1982...



¡¡Ay, se me pianta un lagrimón!! Los Paraísos ... yo fui, también. El Tito, un grande! Ahora vayan a ver a La Tito Pastrana, el año que salió estuvo bien, fue un homenaje al director, obvio. Este año no sé cómo están, no los vi. ¡Ah, la Nueva Milonga! ¡La despedida de los colores del 85, sin igual! Al Club Unión lo tengo medio desdibujado, no me acuerdo si fui. Gente, múdense al hilo de carnaval, y hagan sus aportes ...

No sabía que en la batalla de las Piedras hubo seres alados que ayudaron ... y tan a lo Fidias todo ... en fin, licencias artísticas, que le llaman ... 

¿La foto es del Mercado Agrícola?


----------



## Larobi

Por sanatear demoré unos minutos más que Uruguay, pero posteamos casi al mismo tiempo ... Oriental, diga ud. Yo me quejaré igual, si no, no tiene gracia: quiero decirte a vos, Oriental "qué cobrá, jué :bash:! 

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

(¡va con onda, please! :lol


----------



## oriental

:lol:360 contesto 4 minutos antes, asi que suba una don. estoy escuchando a grene en "prohibido para nostalgicos" en la cx 40 fenix esta pasando murgas de antes,:lol:


----------



## Larobi

¡Quiero decirte a vó, jué ... la foto está torcidaaaaa :lol:!


----------



## oriental

ahora quedò invertida, pero la dejo asì , que espacio , para usarlo como cine ,teatro y musica,exposiciones,bla bla bla
el hilo de carnaval , no lo encuentro por ningun lado, larobi seria bueno q pusieras el link


----------



## Larobi

Ahhhhhh ... ya lo corrigió, qué bien, le estoy respirando en la nuca, cuidadito :lol: Eso de poner las fotos mal pasa por escuchar murgas viejas :lol:

Ese espacio se supone que se recuperará, hace años que no paso por allí. No sé cómo está.

Bueno, vamos a esperar a Uruguay360. Cuando pueda ... epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:


----------



## Larobi

Este hilo está en La Rambla

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1056349

Es sobre todo carnaval, ayer puse fotos de la preparación de la comparsa La Gozadera para las Llamadas. Se reciben aportes,¡cualquier monedita sirve !


----------



## uruguay360

Larobi said:


> No sabía que en la batalla de las Piedras hubo seres alados que ayudaron ... y tan a lo Fidias todo ... en fin, licencias artísticas, que le llaman ...


Y...debe ser el Angel Exterminador... parece de las Termópilas la cosa...o alguna batalla romana mejor, Ah! Prati cuando estaba en vena era así!!:banana::banana:
Si quieren suban ustedes nomas...


----------



## uruguay360

Estimado adivinador :
Presente
Debido a obligaciones impostergables en el este de nuestro pais, nos veremos en la imposibilidad de posteo alguno. La lucha contra arena, el baldecito playero y el libro amigo nos mantendrán alejado de tan tradicional medio de comunicacion. 
No quita que al acercarnos al ciber mas cercano hagamos una aparición relámpago sobre el acertijo en curso. 
Si más y con la seguridad de un pronto retorno los saluda por Uruguay360 S.A.:
uruguay360


----------



## Larobi

^^
¡¡¡Te extrañaremos, amigo forista!!! Que te diviertas, y volvé con bríos renovados para postear acá y en el resto de foro, que necesita de tu sapiencia y tu ojo/lente fotográfico acertadísimo 

Un abrazo!


----------



## Tatito

Nooooo... se nos va Uruguay??? Cuantos dias nos va a dejar sin su sagacidad y ojo atento??

Buenoooooo... que te diviertasssssss... portate mal pero con cuidado y nos vemos a la vuelta!!! 

Un abrazo.-


PD: Quien sigue el juego?? :dunno:



.


----------



## Larobi

Quedamos huérfanos, acéfalos, el que ganó se tomó los tovien ... ¡¡Que viva la anarquía  

(Uruguay360, volvé please. Esto es broma, nos gusta que estés y ganes la mayoría de las veces. Con Oriental son los imbatibles en los últimos tiempos :lol

Bueno, seamos autónomos: que postee el que tenga alguna foto ya. No es mi caso ...


----------



## Ger_man

Qué barbaridad, no se nos puede ir Uruguay360, nos quedamos sin una de las patas fundamentales de este hilo, al menos si se va de vacaciones que lleve la cámara así después tiene material para publicar.

Yo no tengo fotos para publicar, tendría que sacar algunas.


----------



## uruguay360

Llevo la cámara y el bolso completo con todos los lentes, soy el unico gil que se va de vacaciones cargando todo el equipo!!! Tienen que sobreponerse amigos, no se quiebren animicamente !!! Volveré !!


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... los dejo con una que tengo asi seguimos jugando... Uruguay, estás fuera de competencia así que no vale que me la adivines... jejejejeje...












.


----------



## uruguay360

Jejej..... muajmuajmuaj !!!

Bue...vamos a no hacernos los nunca vistos tampoco, no tengo ni idea donde esta Tatito!!


----------



## Tatito

Aaahhh... no me digas que la sabésssss... jejejeje... 




.


----------



## uruguay360

Me suena bastante... pero...


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... yo la verdad la descubrí el mismo dia que la fotografié... fue un hallazgo para mi... 



.


----------



## oriental

ese tanque ..por la av uruguay


----------



## SebaFun

oriental said:


> con frio pero bien, gracias , *esperando para ver carnaval de rio *,, y tu viaje al este como te fue , o seguis alla ?


No es el de Sao Paulo el que estan pasadon por Band?


----------



## uruguay360

Si, completamente en pista.


----------



## oriental

es rio ,, hoy y man~ana desfilan las escuelas de 1era.. lo ves ahi directo y gratis 

http://www.vertvonline.org/

disculpa 360 es por la av uruguay??


----------



## uruguay360

Que tiene para decirme de mi tanquecito?


----------



## SebaFun

oriental said:


> es rio ,, hoy y man~ana desfilan las escuelas de 1era.. lo ves ahi directo y gratis
> 
> http://www.vertvonline.org/


Buenisimo:banana: Porque en el canal de la competencia estan pasando el de sao paulo

Coincidieron este año las fechas

Gracias por el linkÇkay:

Tanque en calle colonia?


----------



## oriental

ahora me perdi , , te habia preguntado si es por la av uruguay


----------



## uruguay360

Nop... es una instalacion de tipo industrial, no?


----------



## oriental

si no es por uruguay , es por paysandu


----------



## uruguay360

Ni Uruguay ni Paysandu, hay que alejarse mas de 18....


----------



## SebaFun

Cerro largo?? pucha que no tengo el google abierto....
:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, hay que reconsiderar, porque si no le va a pegar tirando todas las calles de \montevideo.... think different...


----------



## oriental

hola, subi una ayuda 360 entonces m, para cambiar el sistema:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Bue..ahi va algo...:banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## oriental

piedra alta


----------



## uruguay360

Nop... pero nos vamos acercando...


----------



## oriental

bueno llegue a miguelete, miguelete? cordon norte, me canse de caminar:cheers::cheers:


----------



## uruguay360

Es esquina Miguelete, la calle Joaquin Requena, la vieja UTU, la Arias. Subase algo Oriental!!


----------



## oriental

una placa no viene mal


----------



## uruguay360

En el centro, verdad Don Oriental? como quien dice Ejido... y Colonia...


----------



## oriental

efectivamente esta en el kilometro 0, de ejido a unas 10 cuadras y si la cruza colonia,


----------



## uruguay360

Vos sabes que no entendi... no esta ahi para abajo del Luxor?


----------



## oriental

no, para el oeste ,,, , del luxor 10 cuadras ,, si esq colonia


----------



## espectro

pero para que lado?


----------



## uruguay360

Al oeste y esquina Colonia...mas o menos Eduardo Acevedo.


----------



## oriental

no, dentro del kilometro cero, para el lado oeste de luxor, no para el lado este
(luxor= ejido y colonia)


----------



## uruguay360

Ops, tiene razon !!! esquina |Andes entonces... dos por tres me mando una de esas...


----------



## oriental

en las cuartetas frente al teatro artigas, su turno 360:lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Tengo una tan tan pero tan facil que voy a herir las susceptibilidades de losparticipantes..un menosprecio a los conocimientos de los foristas, una tomadura de pelo casi...jjjjjjjjmuajmuajmuajjjj,ggggggffffrrrrjijjiji!!!jjjjjj!!! perdon !! se me escapo!! en un rato la subo!! Si alguien quiere ir mechando algo mientras tanto... jjjjjjjggggggjjijjjijijmuajjjjj!!!!


----------



## uruguay360

*Una pavada.*

Demasiado facil para ser cierto... sencillisimo!!!


----------



## SebaFun

^^Ese es uno de los edificios de la rambla centrica... los de viviendas monoblock... Ahora en un ratito te digo cual si es que es


----------



## uruguay360

AAaaahhhhhhhhhhhhjjjjjjjjijijijijijggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!! muajmuajmmuajjjjjj!!! rambla centrica!!! ahhhhh!!!! jejejejejjjjjjjjjjjjj.... no, no es. (jjjjjjjj!!!) abri el earth y dale nomas!!! juajuajua jua!!
Ah, me olvidaba!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360

No querran otra foto de ayuda, no?


----------



## SebaFun

Es en montevideo???


----------



## Tatito

La Medica Uruguaya central??



.


----------



## oriental

la calle ejido. el elbio


----------



## uruguay360

Es en Montevideo, no es la Medica , seguro no es por el tamanho que no lo han visto !!! No es el Elbio...
.hahajajajahaaaaajjjjjjjjjjfjfjgggffggg !!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## oriental

sigo con ejido


----------



## espectro

la IMM!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Hacía tiempo que no me tocaba postear...

Creo que ésta es fácil ¿o no?


----------



## Tatita

Pica detrás de las Torres del Prado :lol::lol::banana:

Mas exactamente en Cuaró casi Asencio... 


Lo siento Emilio... laburo por ahi cerca... jejejeje.


Saludos.


Sho.-



.


----------



## uruguay360

Muy facil y muy linda...tenemos Tatita? que bueno...espereamos la subida entonces, la punta entonces era del Palacio Marexiano.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Tatita said:


> Pica detrás de las Torres del Prado :lol::lol::banana:
> 
> Mas exactamente en Cuaró casi Asencio...


Me rindo ante tan contundente y exacta respuesta. Su turno Doña Tata


----------



## Tatita

Yupiiiiiiiiiii!!!! Mi primera participación y le pegué!!! Jejejeje

Bueno, gracias Don Emilio por concederme la oportunidad... a ver como les vá con esta captura, es re facil para los atentos :lol::lol:











PD: Vale aclarar que me sirvo del banco de imagenes de Don Tato, jejeje

PD2: uruguay360, como que si hay una Tatita?? yo oficio de _concubina_ de Tatito... hagame el favor de salir de esta habitación (el "adivina", vió??) y mirar un poco para afuera, que se le están escapando nuevas incorporaciones del foro :lol::lol:


Saludos.


Sho.-



.


----------



## uruguay360

Asi es Doña Tatita...yo vivo aca adentro y la verdad es que creo que me voy a quedar por aca, a veces doy una vuelta y miro, pero adentro de esta cueva me siento muy a gusto!!! :banana::banana:

Por lo demas.... ni idea.... Avda Italia?


----------



## oriental

ese pasto lo conozco :cheers:


----------



## Tatita

:| pense que la sacarían al toque :lol::lol: No es Av. Italia...

Me parece perfecto que estés donde te sientas a gusto, es la clave supongo. Mis respetos pues, yo solo sobrevuelo por estos pagos. 


Sho.-


.


----------



## uruguay360

El Centro, Doña Tatita? no creo...


----------



## Tatita

Mmmmm... quién le dice señor?? Quizás... quizás... 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Un edificio vidriado en el centro Tatita??


----------



## Tatita

Ah no... pero usted vé un pedacito de vidrio y ya manda que es un edificio vidriado?¿ No se me cierre y piense... jejejeje.



.


----------



## Ger_man

Hace unos días tuve que hacer fila durante unas cuantas horas para conseguir entradas para ver a Alejandro Dolina en la Sala Zitarrosa, mientras hacía fila en la esquina de la sala (18 de Julio y Julio Herrera) me pareció ver algo similar a la foto de Tatita en la azotea del edificio del actual Banco Santander (antes ABN AMRO), ¿estoy muy equivocado?


----------



## Tatita

No no, no lo está :lol::lol: usted está en *toda* la razón, me olvidé de decir antes que era especial para atentos y aburridos haciendo colas :lol::lol:



















Te toca!!!!!...


Salutes.


Sho.-


.


----------



## Ger_man

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Es que fueron muchas horas de espera (pero valió la pena), en determinado momento con el aburrimiento uno comienza a prestar atención a cualquier detalle que ve en la vuelta.

Lamentablemente sigo sin tener imágenes para publicar, procuraré esta semana que viene sacar alguna para no quedarme con las manos vacías cuando gano, ya me sucedió dos veces esta semana 

En fin, el que tenga alguna imagen para seguir el juego que la publique.

Saludos.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Aprovecho entonces y subo otra, que la anterior no duró nada










SALUDOS


----------



## oriental

comercio y rivera


----------



## uruguay360

No podes Emilio !!!!! :banana::banana::banana::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

oriental said:


> comercio y rivera


Nononononono


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> No podes Emilio !!!!! :banana::banana::banana::lol::lol::lol:


¿Qué es lo que no puedo?


----------



## oriental

No ,no es por ese lado


----------



## El Alemán

Viejo auditorio del SODRE, 18 de Julio 930.


----------



## El Alemán

Seguramente cuando develen el misterio yo este laburando, asi que si acerte, sientanse libres de subir una foto en mi lugar, asi no soy cortamambo jajaja.


----------



## uruguay360

Es si!! tiene razon...Que grande!! Don Oriental esperamos su respuesta.


----------



## oriental

Si Exactamente el ex auditorio sodre y ex sala brunett hoy sala nelly goitin~o, suban una


----------



## oriental

antes de la pintada 








el hoy pintado auditorio


----------



## El Alemán

En este momento no tengo fotos para poner, asi que el que quiera, ya sabe que tiene que hacer.


----------



## oriental

*bueno ahi va una*


----------



## uruguay360

Club Espanhol!! ( casi Colonia y Ejido!!! casi)


----------



## Larobi

sí, seguro es, el que le taparon el escudo franquista. Es 18 y Ejido


----------



## uruguay360

El mismo...pero usted no perdona nada donha LArobi...(lo de colonia y ejido es un chiste interno con Oriental!!! disculpe)








:banana::banana:


----------



## oriental

exactamente el club espan~ol 18 y ejido,, a pasitos de colonia y ejido, su turno 
:lol::lol:


----------



## Larobi

¿la referencia al Luxor? :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

@Oriental: Usted pidio para subir al edificio de El Dia !!! 
@Larobi: nooo, no era por el Luxor...si le digo que nunca fui siendo El Luxor !!!!
Bueno ...que tienen para decir de lo que subi??


----------



## oriental

si mas o menos esa zona , del luxor....
no pedi, solo entre a eso ,,

la foto : av libertador ( la foto podria ser mas negra?? )


----------



## Larobi

tá medio oscurelli ... edificio con muchas escaleras, parece ... se recibió de botonazo con esa foto! No se ve nada hno:

(por abrir el juego: digo Centro)


----------



## oriental

de scasso estadio centenario :cheers::cheers:


----------



## uruguay360

Ni Centro ni Libertador!! El senhor ( y me paro para decirlo!) Oriental es ignorante como usté pero educado!! yo le voy a dar "botonazo"!! 
Otro que tire y pegueeee!!!!epper:epper:epper:


----------



## uruguay360

Como decia..el Senhor (me paro para decirlo!!!) es un maestro!!! es la Torre de los Homenajes, de clara filiacion Art Deco.... Maestro !!!!! Ensenhe ensenhe!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Bue...este cuerpito se retiraaa....


----------



## oriental

bueno 360 hasta man~ana , voy subiendo esta 
, no es colonia y ejido :lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

Edit.-


----------



## oriental

hola tatito , que significa edit ?? no da para entender


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Que foto rara, antigua... pareciera la actual Torre Ejecutiva.


----------



## uruguay360

Y si...es la torre ejecutiva, desde el Palacio Salvo, no Oriental? Cuantos anhos paso asi !!!!


----------



## Tatito

oriental said:


> hola tatito , que significa edit ?? no da para entender


Nada oriental, que habia escrito algo pero lo edité porque me di cuenta despues que habias puesto una foto y yo habia opinado sobre la ultima de la pagina anterior. 

Saludos.-



.


----------



## uruguay360

Me tomo el atrevimiento de sugerir que subamos sin esperar a Oriental, que suele aparecer mas tarde, podrias subir Noqtambulo o sino...proceda Tatito!!


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... me mando a ver que tal... 














.


----------



## uruguay360

Es Centro o Ciudad Vieja seguro, le he sacado unas cuantas fotos y no me acuerdo y no tengo tiempo para buscar...estoy cada vez peor de olvidadizo!! Es un edificio profusamente ornamentado pero no me acuerdo!! Bien ese zoom suyo, eh?


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Calle Río Negro?....


----------



## Tatito

.



Esta en el Centro señor uruguayconpajaritos, pero no está por Rio Negro señora Ana lol




.


----------



## oriental

Hola. si, noctambulo acerto de 1era , 
y es cierto desde el salvo.pero esta fue el verano pasado.
sobre la foto actual 18 y julio herrera


----------



## Tatito

No señor... esa carita no anda por 18 de Julio... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Colonia o Mercedes...


----------



## oriental

tatito y con las calles q cruzan 18 como andamos?


----------



## espectro

eso es por Rondeau o Cuareim....


----------



## Tatito

Digamos que el que está mas cerca es don uruguay... 




.


----------



## Tatito

Ayudita visual??



.


----------



## uruguay360

Mercedes entre Rio Negro y Paraguay...y sino...ayudita visual..jejej:banana::banana:


----------



## Tatito

Andás bien rumbeado aunque no son esas coordenadas... 

Ayudita visual!!! :banana:


----------



## uruguay360

Troesma de los troesmas !!!! Su humilde admirador espera que suba algo !!!:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## oriental

bueno gente , repito la placa


----------



## SebaFun

Centro de montevideo? y por como esta el reboque me imagino que no es un edificio sino un monumento...


----------



## oriental

vos sabes q esta en el centro , y en la pared de un edificio muy querido por aca, y muy conservado


----------



## uruguay360

Sala Nelly Goitinho?


----------



## SebaFun

Ampliacion de pistas?....:lol:


----------



## oriental

no es esa sala pero esta de ese lado de 18 (sur) 
yo no sabia que en ese edificio habia existido un teatro, y no hay ninguna pista de ello, hay gente q dice q es la mejor esquina, esa moldura esta en esa pared


----------



## uruguay360

ta todo dicho! Palacio Jackson, hoy Museo de la Moneda, 18 y julio herrera


----------



## oriental

si exacto su turno 360, y del gaucho tb. que palacio,,
el nombre no es jackson , es heber - jackson , el jackso estaban en la cagancha , el palacio de la piza 
. 



uruguay360 said:


> ta todo dicho! Palacio Jackson, hoy Museo de la Moneda, 18 y julio herrera


----------



## uruguay360

Tiene razon...mire donde fue a quedar ese pobre, en un edificio de Pintos Risso...yo lo recuerdo todavia.


----------



## oriental

alguna muzarela habra comido por ahi verdad? como yo,, jajajaja


----------



## uruguay360

Usted sabe que no? yo era chiquito...


----------



## SebaFun

Y a quien le toca? al menos en la zona le emboco:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Dele usted Seba, que anda hecho un hacha pa las subidas...yo no estoy bien aspectado hoy, con toda la fuerza, una de Minas de Corrales, Pueblo Batovi... Fraile Muerto...arriba con lo suyo!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Yo los domingos no trabajo...:lol::lol::lol:

Fuera de joda ando con una pereza incalculableeeeeee...:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Tas igual que yo..me estoy durmiendo... vemos si aparece algun incauto...un Tatito, un Oriental con ganas, una Tatita, una Larobi, un Noqtambulo, porque no..y hasta capaz que un Emilio o el fantasma de Parlanchin...! que sera de la vida de ese muchacho! como decia Jaimme Roos..."que no pisa mas el bar.."


----------



## oriental

*bueno ahi va una para este feriado especial*


----------



## uruguay360

Y yo que se Don Oriental!!!! Palacio Estevez ??


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sí, sí, clarito como el agua, Placio Estévez ahí no más, en las escaleras principales


----------



## oriental

si el palacio estevez ex casa de gobierno, muy oportuno para este dia 1 de marzo,:cheers::cheers::cheers:

suba una


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## oriental

esta por 3 cruces??


----------



## uruguay360

no senhor!


----------



## oriental

una ayuda es bienvenida , :bash:


----------



## uruguay360

Y si lo piensa bien es una gran ayuda....


----------



## Ger_man

Eso está por la calle Paraguay, pasando el Palacio de la Luz.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahi va, German! es el laboratorio de UTE, ocupa un pequenha manzana de forma triangular y tiene un acusado estilo Art Deco. Subite una!:banana::banana:


----------



## Ger_man

:banana: :banana: Wiiiiiiiiiiiiii acerté   

Ya van como tres o cuatro aciertos en menos de un mes, o yo estoy mejorando o los demás la hacen muy fácil.

Esta vez si bien tengo una imagen para publicar ahora no me da el tiempo para prepararla, así que nuevamente dejo el camino libre para que otro publique alguna imagen que tenga a mano.

Saludos.


----------



## uruguay360

No es que la hagamos facil...es que usted es un maestro German!!!! Capo!!! esi si.. tiene mas letra que el diccionario...que no tengo fotos , que tengo pero no tengo tiempo....dele German, mago!!! subase una !!!:banana::banana::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## oriental

otra vez se pincho el acertijo, habria que aplicar multa tipo la IMM:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ger_man

:lol: :lol: :lol: No me multen por favor.

No era mi intención hacerlos esperar, pasa que cuando dije eso más temprano estaba en casa y tenía que salir, no tenía tiempo para recortar la imagen y subirla, pero visto el clamor popular me tomé el tiempo de hacerlo, es muy fácil, la van a sacar al toque, pero ta, es lo que tengo por ahora:


----------



## uruguay360

Por favor Don German, tomese su tiempo , era una bromita :banana::banana:
Pa mi : the Zoo.


----------



## Ger_man

Esssattttamente, es en el Zoológico de Villa Dolores.

Busqué la original que la recorté ayer de noche y no la encuentro, se ve que la borré sin querer. :bash:

Bueno, te toca a vos ahora.


----------



## uruguay360

Guenoooo


----------



## oriental

hola gente voy subiendo esto, para darle continuidad. :cheers:


----------



## Larobi

Ni idea. Bueno, a ver ... lo de siempre ... ¿edificio público? ¿ciudad vieja?


----------



## oriental

es un lugar municipal y centrico


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿Será el auditorio del Sodre sobre 18? Ése tiene un friso con relieves como ésos.


----------



## Tatito

^^Se parece si, yo pense lo mismo al verlo, pero no es... 
Municipal?? mmmmm....



.


----------



## oriental

no es la sala nelly goitinho, esa fue hace poco, 
este bajo-relieve no da para la calle,


----------



## oriental

en esa pieza se repite el escudo nacional 2 veces


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Si no da para la calle estamos en el horno!!!!!

¿Se ve desde la calle? ¿Los mortales viandantes tenemos acceso visual a estos relieves?


----------



## oriental

tiene todo q ver con lo q dijiste emilio, lo que lo usan no lo ven y estan en el horno :lol::lol::lol: ah si te llevan ahi , no salis mas


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Carcel Central?????


----------



## oriental

no, podria ser pero no, de la carcel algun dia salis,:lol:,
como dice enrique santos discepolo "alla en el horno nos vamos a encontrar" , un requisito pare ser socio de ahi tenes que ser bacan o una figura :cheers::cheers:
me olvidaba este pieza de marmol esta a la interperie


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

¿Panteón Nacional en el Cementerio Central?

Se me están acabando las ideas


----------



## oriental

*exactamente el cementerio central*


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

¡¡¡BIEN, SAQUÉ UNA!!!

Mando ésta y de todo corazón espero que les sea imposible de identificar. JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## uruguay360

Lo tengo visto...lo tengo visto... hablariamos de la Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Lo tengo visto...lo tengo visto... hablariamos de la Ciudad Vieja?


Y... viniendo de mí esa es una suposición con altas chances de certeza


----------



## uruguay360

Es cierto..pero no lo quiero encasillar...podria ser el Palacio Salvo...:lol::lol::lol:
CallePiedras?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Es cierto..pero no lo quiero encasillar...podria ser el Palacio Salvo...:lol::lol::lol:
> CallePiedras?


No, no es por Piedras


----------



## uruguay360

25 de Mayo esq Zabala


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> 25 de Mayo esq Zabala


Tampoco.

Es un edificio conocido por usted seguro. El año pasado tuvo cierta publicidad


----------



## uruguay360

Pero caramba...voy a tener que dar una vuelta por la CV, usted no me deja mas remedio!! ya vuelvo! edificio con notoriedad el anho pasado? hmmmm....


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sí, sí, el año pasado salió (por lo menos dos días) bastante en la tele.


----------



## Ger_man

Tiro fruta a ver si le pego, probablemente no sea, pero ta, ¿puede ser el edificio de la sede del Partido Nacional frente a la Plaza Matriz?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ger_man said:


> probablemente no sea


Y sin embargo ES!!! Felicitaciones.

Sí Señor, edificio del PN en la Matriz. le saqué fotos porque por fin terminaron la obra en los balconcitos y sacaron los espantosos andamios que los sujetaban. Algunas fotos del edificio que también subiré a "Safari"










Quedan espantosas esas persianas metálicas... ¡la madera es otra cosa!










Buena puerta










La foto de antes sin lo borrado










Y la placa de Oribe










Te toca GER MAN, Saludos


----------



## uruguay360

Es verdad, es la vivienda Vaeza Ocampo , obre de Luigi Andreoni, 1887. Esperamos lo suyo maestro!!! No me diga que...


----------



## Ger_man

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
Gané otra vez.       

A ver si alguien adivina esta imagen:


----------



## Tatito

Paaa... yo eso lo tengo visto... es el edificio del Banco Central??



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ese frente con baldositas de marmol... ¿Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores?


----------



## Ger_man

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Ese frente con baldositas de marmol... ¿Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores?


Bien ahí Emilio, es el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores.



















Qué lástima esos equipos de aire acondicionado, arruinan la parte exterior de los edificios =/

Te toca a vos Emilio. kay:


----------



## Tatito

Ouch!!! Mal yo... hno: y pensar que al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores lo tengo recontra visto... jejeje. 


Muy bien Emilio!!! kay:




.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¡¡¡No puedo creer que emboqué dos seguidas!!!

Bueno, les tiro una, si es muy difícil empiezo a destaparles el cartelito... porque si se lo pongo lo sacan al toque.










SALUDOS


----------



## uruguay360

Dele dele, no se haga el humilde... calle 25 de mayo?


----------



## Tatito

Sarandi??



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No, ninguna de las dos

¿Pero ustedes se creen que sólo tengo fotos de la CV?


----------



## Larobi

^^

¡¡¡¡Sííííí!!! :lol:

(broma, Emilio ... )

Bueno, tire otra pista ... no es CV, ¿Prado, puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360

Nooooo !!!!! del Palacio Salvo tambien!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Nooooo !!!!! del Palacio Salvo tambien!!!


Jajajajaja

Che que sólo una vez le saqué fotos al Salvo... también se me fue un poco la mano quizás


----------



## oriental

canning esq br artigas


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Muchachos, están más perdios que adán en el día de la madre: ES EN EL CENTRO


----------



## oriental

sino empeza con el strip


----------



## oriental

soriano


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Va una pista... a ver si avanzamos


----------



## oriental

por las serpientes parece q esta o estuvo vinculada a la salud, pero...........???????


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Si lo estuvo, no lo está


----------



## uruguay360

Rio Negro entre Colonia y Mercedes, la sede de la Liga de Defensa Comercial , al lado de la iglesia de Los Vascos


----------



## oriental

creo q no hay rio negro entre esas calles , tendria q ser julio herrera o av libertador ,
si en lo vascos es la calle julio herrera y obes, disculpa la correccion,


----------



## uruguay360

Tenes mucha razon, es Julio Herrera! que burro, mira que ando por ahi!!!


----------



## Tatito

Y gente?? es o no es?? donde esta don Emilio para contestar?? Que no enfrie el juegoooooooooo 



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

ES, ES


Liga de Defensa Comercial. Disculpen la demora pero anoche no me conecté.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Le toca a Don Uruguay360


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿Ciudad Gótica?


----------



## uruguay360

Si...correcto, pero de qué lado de la vía??


----------



## oriental

esos faroles los conozco . por la CV?


----------



## uruguay360

No señor !! nada de Ciudad |Vieja! y no le refuerzo la info tampoco!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

Pocitos??



.


----------



## Larobi

¿Parque Rodó?


----------



## uruguay360

No es Pocitos, ni Parque Rodó, y no les refuerzo la info a ustedes tampoco !!:banana::banana::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sí, sí, es el edificio donde vive Bruno Díaz!!!!


----------



## oriental

parecian los faroles de casa monje en la calle bs as


----------



## uruguay360

Montevideo, no lejos del centro... vamo a ponerno las pila amistá ??? salimos en una buena titán ?? :lol::lol:
Espero respuestas... ya subo un refuerzo de la info :lol::lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Estoy más perdido que Adán en el día de la madre


----------



## Larobi

uruguay360 said:


> Montevideo, no lejos del centro... vamo a ponerno las pila amistá ??? salimos en una buena titán ?? :lol::lol:
> Espero respuestas... ya subo un refuerzo de la info :lol::lol:



¡¡¡cómo achicaste, eh!!! Unos post más arriba sacabas pecho ... En fin ... la realidad se impuso ... ¡vas a tener que ayudarnos!

(Ya sabíamos que ibas a venir con el :horse: cansado ... ese look botón es una mera fachada, querido Uruguay360 ...)


----------



## uruguay360

Ya subo una foto o dos...


----------



## uruguay360

*regalando la mercadería...*


----------



## Larobi

No sé dónde queda, pero ... ¡qué decó tan bonito!


----------



## Larobi

Estimado Uruguay360:

Lo de que le vengo pegando duro ... puede ser. Ni bien me enteré de que _altri tempi_ compartimos el barrio, me vino un deja vu a la infancia, donde uno se pelea más, física o verbalmente ... después viene toda la pátina de disciplinamiento y civilización 

(Ni idea de Titito ... estoy como los alumnos en los exámenes, sanateando y cantinfleando para marear un poco :nuts: al tribunal)

A ver, a romper el hielo: digooooooo .... ¡La Unión!


----------



## uruguay360

Noooo, leeejos de La Union... en una populosa barriada con similitudes a la antedicha. En una arteria muuuuuy transitada


----------



## Larobi

¿La Teja?

(A ver, que venga alguien que sabe: ¿dónde estás, Oriental?. Y el resto de la tropa: Emilio, Tatitos, Germán ... digan algooooooooooo)


----------



## uruguay360

Mnoooo.....cerquita.... se la damos por ganada con la calle...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

KuAsImOdo said:


> ^^
> Se deschavaron! Timberos!!! :lol:


Una sola vez estuve dentro y el estado era tercermundista.
En el casino del Parque Rodó nunca estuve pero sí en el del Victoria Plaza, más que nada observando la arquitectura y también curioseando a la gente que juega y el sistema de los croupiers. Sin embargo debo decir que me ABURRE soberanamente, yo soy "no-jugador" no por virtud sino por rechazo natural.

PD: Contesto por contestar, me di cuenta que el comentario era en joda


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Larobi, jugátela: tirá alguna calle importante de la Teja y segurio que le embocás


----------



## Larobi

Y bué ... Carlos Ma. Ramírez, debe ser ...,

(qué vergüenza, ninguno de nosotros sabe dónde está el Bar Titito ... Esta noche dormiré intranquila: un baluarte de la cultura barrial fue olímpicamente ignorado por el Foroyorugua hno


----------



## KuAsImOdo

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Una sola vez estuve dentro y el estado era tercermundista.
> En el casino del Parque Rodó nunca estuve pero sí en el del Victoria Plaza, más que nada observando la arquitectura y también curioseando a la gente que juega y el sistema de los croupiers. Sin embargo debo decir que me ABURRE soberanamente, yo soy "no-jugador" no por virtud sino por rechazo natural.
> 
> PD: Contesto por contestar, me di cuenta que el comentario era en joda


Yo tampoco soy timbero pero confieso que disfruto de entrar a los casinos y sentarme a tomar un cafe y curiosear como haces vos. Al Hotel/Casino Carrasco entre varias veces simplemente porque me crie en esa zona. Siempre fue muy impresionante por dentro --especialmente el hall de entrada o lobby-- aunque obviamente desgastado por los años. Te confieso que espero con ansiedad que empiecen (y terminen) de reciclarlo y renovarlo lo antes posible. Y que lo lleven a su esplendor original. Sin duda va a darle un empuje tremendo a Arocena y al barrio en general.


----------



## oriental

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Una sola vez estuve dentro y el estado era tercermundista.
> En el casino del Parque Rodó nunca estuve pero sí en el del Victoria Plaza, más que nada observando la arquitectura y también curioseando a la gente que juega y el sistema de los croupiers. Sin embargo debo decir que me ABURRE soberanamente, yo soy "no-jugador" no por virtud sino por rechazo natural.
> 
> PD: Contesto por contestar, me di cuenta que el comentario era en joda


yo conoci los casinos , por ir a cambiar dinero a cualquier hora, me fije un poco en el publico y encontre varias figuras conocidas del senado y la television ,


----------



## Tatito

Ahhhh... yo la sé yo la sé... y vos sabes que yo la sé U360!!!... jejejeje



.


----------



## Larobi

¿¿¿YYYY???? ¡¡¡¡Decilo, Enzo, decilo!!!

Dale, no te hagas rogar. Decilo y ganás, así cambiamos de bar ...


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... bueeeeno... esta bien... le decía eso a U360 porque esa foto se la adiviné (aunque no hubiera juego de por medio) en el Facebook y vengo por el foro y me la encuentro acá... jejeje.

Bar Tititos... corazon de Belvedere, San Quintín y Bolognese, a solo 100 metros del nacimiento de Carlos Maria Ramirez y de Agraciada.




.


----------



## uruguay360

Siii Tatito !! Usted lo ha dicho, pasemos a otro barcito o fonda, lo que usted quiera !!! Subase algo!


----------



## uruguay360

Me pasa lo mismo que a Oriental, lo mio es ir a cambiar guita a cualquier hora, eran los unicos que te daban de a 1 dolar sin chistar, ahora ya no es tan asi...


----------



## Tatito

Yupiiii... me toca me toca!!! :banana::banana::banana:

Bueno... a ver como andan con este grabado... saben donde queda??


----------



## oriental

el bar tatitos o tititos?


----------



## uruguay360

El bar Tatito!! es buena esa !!!:cheers::cheers:

no se..pero que lindo que es y que buen estado tiene. Centro?


----------



## oriental

pocitos


----------



## uruguay360

O punta carretas tiene innegables reminiscencias de bello y reborati...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Che, che... que le tocaba a Larobi

Igual nbo creo que se enoje

A, el grabado muy lindo... debe quedar en Uruguay


----------



## Tatito

Ay ay ay... amigo cansado... queres que te diga donde está asi la proxima vez que vas a la (....)* lo buscás???



*palabras claves que determinan ubicación :lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## oriental

agrega informacion extra tatito , :lol::lol:


----------



## Larobi

Tatito said:


> Ay ay ay... amigo cansado... queres que te diga donde está asi la proxima vez que vas a la (....)* lo buscás???
> 
> 
> 
> *palabras claves que determinan ubicación :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .



¡Che Tatito, qué zarpado estás! ¿Lo mandaste a la (...)*?
¿Dónde están la moral y las buenas costumbres en este foro? Y bué, así está el mundo, amigos ... hno:


----------



## uruguay360

En la esquina de tres cruces!!


----------



## uruguay360

En la esquina de tres cruces!! Vio senhorita como es Tatito que empieza !!!!:bowtie:


----------



## oriental

vos decis la escuela por bulevar? no es. tiene ceramicas redondas , en la pared ,


----------



## oriental

:lol:tatito amplia la info, foto y pistas :lol:?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tatito

Jejejeje... pero mirá como se pelean estos niños che!!! 

Como se vé que no está la profe... (donde andará?? seguro de joda por ahi con amigotes :lol::lol::lol

Saben que? no tengo mas fotos para ampliar la info... solo les puedo decir que no está cerca de Tres Cruces... a ver a ver... mmmmm... les tiro una pista que ya descubre el juego... cual de ustedes sabe cual es la unica avenida que hace esquina con 18 de Julio que es doble mano??


Ta mañanaaaaa



.


----------



## uruguay360

Pa mi...Bvar Artigas.


----------



## Tatito

Pa... una que es doble mano pero que no es Boulevard Artigas debí decir... jejeje.
Hace unos dias puse una "foto del día" referido a algo que pasa en esa arteria montevideana... ya está!!! Ahora salgan a caminar y diganme la ubicaciónnnnnnn... jejejeje


.


----------



## oriental

fernandez crespo


----------



## uruguay360

Fernandez Crespo no es doble mano, Oriental, que yo recuerde al menos... la unica doble mano , que como dice Tatito, hace esquina (pero no cruza) es tristan narvaja, del otro lado ya no es Tristan Narvaja y por eso digo que no cruza, pero no es avenida... en fin, buscaremos el post referido y volveremos con noticias.


----------



## oriental

no sabia q sierra era simple, tristan narvaja no es avenida, estoy mareado, y si es la AV rivera, rivera no queda al norte de 18 como habiamos convenido,


----------



## uruguay360

Cuando vas pa la *"caja"* digo yo sumado a fernandez crespo, asi que esa calle y uruguay o por ahi, eso si amista, vamos a ponernos las pilas que hace un dia que no hay novedades...:lol:


----------



## Tatito

Paaaaa... que lío que se armó!!! Que mareo que metí cuando dije lo de la avenida doble mano... primero olvidé que Bolevard Artigas tambien hace esquina con 18, y despues me vengo a desayunar que la calle que yo quería que adivinaran no es una avenida!!! jejeje... 

Como bien decia don 360, la "arteria" a la que me refería era Tristan Narvaja... esa imagen la tomé el dia que fuí a la feria hace una semana, está en la acera Este a media cuadra de Paysandú (por si la quieren buscar)... en una casa bastante común (al menos en lo que se puede ver un dia de feria) pero esos grabados estan muy buenos.

Se la doy por ganada a Uruguay por aproximación y asi se sigue el juego con normalidad.

Perdon por las 24 horas de silencio pero tuve el cumpleaños de mi nena y eso me consumió todo el tiempo disponible 


Salu2.-


.


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡¡U-ru-guay!!! ¡¡¡U-ru-guay!!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana:

Congratulations!

(Y a vos, Tato ... no aclares que oscurece ... tus aclaraciones nos empantanaron ... bueno, te queremos igual, todo bien, amistá )


----------



## uruguay360

Estaria situada en una avenida pero no es tan asi, y despues de todo es importante la calle pero mas bien para mi, porque nadir la conoce, y la hizo alguien importante que tenia mucha plata, pero en realidad es el abuelo de un amigo, en fin...donde esta la barandita..y cuando sale un pizza party con cervezas con los demas foristas, los que andan por otros lados del foro que arreglen un encuentro ( yo quiero conocer a Tatito y ahi me va a oir ese!!! grrr!! yo te voy a dar avenida !!!) Toma la barandita, pa vos y tu tia Gregoria!


----------



## uruguay360

Felicitaciones de todo corazon por el cumple de esa ninha!!! extensivo a Tatita, que algo habra aportado al fin y al cabo fue la que hizo fuerza...:cheers:


----------



## oriental

bulevar no es una avenida (como dice la palabra) es un bulevar.
si la verdad q se estiro mucho (6 dias) con poca ayuda de tatito y todavia la informacion errada . :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Tatito

Pa loco no me den mas palo... jejeje... nunca se equivocaron ustedes?? :lol::lol:

Gracias Uruguay por lo del cumple... si si... Tatita hizo y hace mucho :hug:

Oriental y Profe no le sigan la linea a Uruguay porque me van a terminar eliminando del "adivina" :lurker:

:lol::lol:



.


----------



## uruguay360

De memoria, el Palacio Rinaldi, frente al Salvo


----------



## Larobi

uhhhhh!!!! voce ta certo, me ganhou de mao ... hno:

(¿quem ganhou, Uruguay ou seu vizinho, 360?)

(voce ta maluco ...) :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

para terminar, se ve desde Tristan Narvaja.









Estamos cansados de ver ese detalle, el tema es donde! Un edificio bien conocido, diga algo Tatito!


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, usted dice que me la da por buena! , esperemos que dice el amigo, mire que nos podemos llevar una sorpresa.


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... el Palacio Rinaldi tiene detalles parecidos si... tiene ud. muchisima razón, pero esa imagen no es de ese edificio... a ver... abra su enciclopedia Art Decó de Montevideo* y digamé!!! jejeje

*off-topic (o no tanto): un dia dije por algún hilo que estaria bueno registrar fotográficamente todo los Art decó de la cuidad... pero bueno... es un laburo interesante y al que habría que dedicarle mucho tiempo... no??


.


----------



## uruguay360

Yo estoy en eso...y llevo mucho sacado por todo el pais. 
Calle transversal a 18 , verdad?


----------



## uruguay360

Palacio 33 en Treinta y Tres y Sarandi? tendria sentido, los dos son de Isola Y Armas.


----------



## Larobi

¿No es? ¡Pero la p ... ! Bueno, Tatito querido ... mandá pistas, pero ... mandalas correctas, ¿eh? (jajajaja :banana::banana::banana::banana:, chiste, no te enojesssssssssssssssssssssssss)


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Yo estoy en eso...y llevo mucho sacado por todo el pais.
> Calle transversal a 18 , verdad?


Que bueno que estés en eso... cuando nos invitás a la galería a ver la exposición?? 

Te diría que ni toca 18 de Julio la calle en la que está...



uruguay360 said:


> Palacio 33 en Treinta y Tres y Sarandi? tendria sentido, los dos son de Isola Y Armas.


Ta cerca... pero no es ese... 


:cheers:


.


----------



## uruguay360

Que venga el maestro Emilio , asi no se queja mas!! digalo maestro!!!


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡Es SU zona!!! ¡Él es el embajador de la Ciudad Vieja!:bow:


----------



## Tatito

Bueno bueno... pero ustedes dos no se me achiquen que tambien patean la Cuidad Vieja... 

Emilio vení a poner orden... jejejeje... 


.


----------



## uruguay360

El edificio frente a la BOlsa de Valores, que lo pintaron hace unos dos meses...


----------



## Tatito

Eemmm... no recuerdo donde está la Bolsa de Valores pero ya te voy diciendo que no... enfrente a este edificio de momento esta todo hecho "bolsa", y capaz que te encontrás con algunos "valores", pero no creo que estemos hablando de lo mismo... jejejeje


.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Hola gente, creo que ustedes se refieren a éste










Yo también lo pensé, pero estuve mirando en todas las tomas que tengo y no encontré ese detalle en particular.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

El otro Art Decó grande es el de la Plaza Zabala










Tamopoco encontré en mis archivos ese detalle en particular, pero dado que está recien pintadito no sería de extrañar que don Tato haya ido hasta allí a propósito a ver cómo quedó y de paso le hubiera sacado algunas fotos con las que ahora nos hace sufrir- Puede ser que sea un detalle que ahora se aprecie más que antes.

SALUDOS


----------



## Tatito

Muy buenas deducciones Emilio... me gusta (mas allá de la gracia de que no adivinen tan rápido) saber que hay tanto conocimiento en el foro, no crean que digo tonterías cuando afirmo que todos los dias aprendo algo nuevo acá adentro.

No es ninguno de esos dos edificios señor... ahora en un ratito les subo una ampliación visual y ahi seguro que lo sacan 

Salutes.-



.


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... ahora si... con esta ya la sacan seguro... 

Hasta mañana... 












.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Por supuesto, es el de la Plaza Matriz, pegadito a la sede del PN


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Voy a pensar algo bien malévolo para subirlo y que nunca, nunca, nunca, NUNCA lo adivinen.

JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Tatito

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Por supuesto, es el de la Plaza Matriz, pegadito a la sede del PN


Exacto!!! Por eso cuando Uruguay dijo que estaba frente a la Bolsa de Valores y les dije que en frente si estaba todo hecho bolsa, pero que no era... jejeje

Tire tire... sea piadoso con nosotros que yo los traté bien... jejeje



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sufran, sufran... JAJAJAJAJAJAJA (risa malévola)


----------



## uruguay360

AhQue cosa mas rara !!, escribi un post diciendo que s tal vez era ese edificio pero que me sonaba raro porque no me daban los colores y ahora no lo veo, bue, se ve que no lo publique al final!!! Rincon frente a Identificacion CIvil.


----------



## Larobi

que coisa mais rara, seu Uruguai ... ou 360? A quem estou falando? O que aconteceu, é???? Coisa de Mandinga!hno:

O acaso ... son las andanzas del Alemán??? Ya, tan pronto con el Alemán??? hno:

Bueno, "eso" tiene en el medio como un rosetón o algún motivo tallado ... lo tengo visto ... pero no me acuerdo dónde!!! :lol: (¿el Alemán, otra vez?) Pero pensándolo bien, si es decó, es altamente probable que lo tenga, es la decoración típica ... o sea ... ¡qué post más inútil que me mandé! :lol:

Anyway, cariños a todos!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> AhQue cosa mas rara !!, escribi un post diciendo que s tal vez era ese edificio pero que me sonaba raro porque no me daban los colores y ahora no lo veo, bue, se ve que no lo publique al final!!! Rincon frente a Identificacion CIvil.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MALDICIÓN, MALDICIÓN, MALDICIÓN.....

Yo quería que durase días, semanas, meses... y me la adivinaron en un ratito.
Esto no es justo, ya van a ver, voy a sacar la foto más increible y los voy a ************hno:*********:bash:********


----------



## uruguay360

Tingui !!!!!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Ahora subo,jjjjjjjiiiijijiiijijij

Tingui !!!!


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Larobi

al final, tan gagá no estoy. ¡era un rosetón! 

Uruguay360, alias el dúo siamés ... ¡con ud. no se puede! Geniooooo :bow:


----------



## uruguay360

Muuuchas gracias, viste que linda que es? Y..le suena?


----------



## uruguay360

Bue...un Emilio, una Larobi, una Tatita y su congénere, un Parlanchin (me paro para decirlo!!!) es que estos amigos de piedra no han merecido una ojeadita nunca?? los pobres mirando el horizonte a lo lejos, siempre lo mismo, de agosto a agosto aburridos y nadie es capaz de una palabrita de aliento ??


----------



## Tatito

Ese cielo tan limpido alrededor de la estructura me hace pensar que es algo bastante alto y por ende dificil que lo veamos muy facilmente a pie de calle.

A ver... a tirar frutita como me pidió por varios medios lol... Cuidad Vieja cerca de la Aduana... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

porque siempre pensando mal de este simple forista??? es una construccion bajita , no mas de tres humildes pisitos, no en ciudad vieja.


----------



## Larobi

(Esto está más quieto que rulo de estatua ...)

¡A ver, ponga onda, Uruguay o su hermano siamés, digan algo ... no es Ciudad Vieja, bueno ... yo digo ¡Pocitos! por decir, nomás!

Y sigue el Decó, nomás ...


----------



## Tatito

Larobi said:


> *(Esto está más quieto que rulo de estatua ...)*


^^ :lol:

Bueno... sino es la Ciudad Vieja entonces yo sigo jugando mis fichitas... 

Centro o Cordón... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Si, perdon, se me habia complicado. Ninguno de esos barrios, pero cometi un error, claro que no tan grande como el de Tatito, nooooo, apenas un errorcito, no aquel fallo tremendo que todos recordamos con verguenza, nada que ver !! :lol:lo mio es apenas un desliz. No es ninguno de esos barrios, cerca del mar, cerca de un espacio verde. Les diria mas , a este ya lo hemos visto, nada mas que aparece desde un nuevo angulo.


----------



## oriental

hola gente, parque rodo, la proa de lauro muller .


----------



## uruguay360

Siii, el mismo edificio que puse hace tres semanas, perdon, perdon, mal yo!!! pero me tente, gracias Oriental por salvarme!! bue...subite algo


----------



## oriental




----------



## uruguay360

una columna de orden jonico...ta gane !!!! peeerooo hagame el favor oriental !!!! uste esta peor que yo !!! que quiere que hagamos con ese detallle??? vaya , vaya..refuerce la info y vuelva...


----------



## SebaFun

dEL TARANCO??


----------



## oriental

hola . no es el taranco,


----------



## El Alemán

Ateneo.


----------



## oriental

no, pero es bastante cerca


----------



## uruguay360

Cine Plaza.


----------



## oriental

es de ese lado de 18 , pero no en la plaza


----------



## Larobi

ex diario "El Día"?


----------



## oriental

hola,, no, el otro lado de 18


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos a sincerar la situacion, porque todo el mundo se debe haber dado cuenta...entre Tatito, Oriental y yo a gatas si hacemos uno...A ver Don Oriental, de qué lado de 18 está esta columnita del lado del Ateneo y Plaza o del otro lado, lado sur por lo ultimo que usted dice... Otra vez la sala Nelly Goitinho??


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Vamos a sincerar la situacion, porque todo el mundo se debe haber dado cuenta*...entre Tatito, Oriental y yo a gatas si hacemos uno...*A ver Don Oriental, de qué lado de 18 está esta columnita del lado del Ateneo y Plaza o del otro lado, lado sur por lo ultimo que usted dice... Otra vez la sala Nelly Goitinho??


^^:lol::lol::lol:

Somos los reyes de las pistas "despistadas" :lol::lol::lol:




.


----------



## Larobi

A ver, a ver ... ¡Oriental, mándese otra pista, no sea amargo! ¡El pueblo está ansioso!


----------



## oriental

:lol::lol:

tiene razon, me hace falta mas cintura , no todos tienen su capacidad para las RRPP. :lol::lol: vamos por parte , como decia el jorobado de notredame, 
es dentro del kilometro cero , desde el ateneo , para el lado contrario al el "el dia", o sea 18 de julio entre la plaza independencia y propio ateneo, de la acera norte , como le dije a aleman ,, ' disculpe mi ignorantismo :cheers::cheers:


----------



## uruguay360

Soy yo o seguimos mal..porque la acera de El Dia es la acera norte !!, asumo que es la otra... es decir, la sur... yo dije Sala Nelly Goitinho...


----------



## uruguay360

el yoquei clú


----------



## Larobi

Y sí, debe ser, Maestro ... Siempre y cuando el sur sea el sur, y el norte el norte ... porque en este thread armamos cada merengue con el norte y el sur que parecemos Torres García ... 

(Oriental, no te me enojes por la crítica, te queremos mucho ... Sos el Patriarca del Adiviná, nuestro "Muso" vernáculo ... largá otra pista, dale ...) :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Debe ser el hermano de ricky...aaaahhhhhhahahahahaha, que bueno.. el hermano de ricky.... me paso yo...
Ahora eso si esta sobre 18 , cosa que no esta dicha realmente...


----------



## oriental

:lol:exactamente del lado norte de 18 o sea para el lado de AFE , y del ateneo, para el lado de la ciudad vieja 


que ricky , martin ? fue mi hermano, hasta ayer :lol: 

para 360 










esta en bandeja , ahora es pasar por ahi y mirar p arriba , pero despues , subir foto


----------



## uruguay360

Yo me referia a Ricky "Muso" !! yoquei clú, he hablado...


----------



## oriental

no es el yoquei cluv, no se quien es muso


----------



## Larobi

Ya le hago el mandado a Uruguay360: todo empezó porque yo le tiré un piropito interesado, obviamente, para ver si aflojaba más info .... Le dije que ud. es el Muso del foro (o sea, de tan crack que es, ¡¡¡¡es nuestra fuente de inspiración!!!). Por lo de las Musas, vió?

Pero los siameses picarones (léase Uruguay360) resignificaron el dicho :lol:. 

Don Uruguay360 dijo que ud., en realidad, es Muso ... por Ricky Musso, el del Cuarteto de Nos ... (creo que ex del Cuarteto, oí el otro día)

¿Tamo?


----------



## oriental

bueno gracias por las palabras, ahora cai, pero tipo renato amigo mio, 

mas datos, el dictador bordaberry iba mucho a ese edificio entes de ejercer su presidencia, (estoy repitiendo el mensaje pq creo q el otro no subio bien)

vestiido de muso


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

A ver...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ahí fue


----------



## Tatito

Ejem... permiso... Colonia entre Barrios Amorín y Vazquez... acera sur... 



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Pero la ********

No puede ser que no me dure ni una hora una imagen.

En realidad no es esa cuadra sino la anterior (creo), pero no nos vamos a pelear por eso.


----------



## uruguay360

bien podria ser..espero respuesta del duenho...


----------



## uruguay360

pa! ta hecho una fiera Tatito !!! tire una...


----------



## Tatito

Uyyy... cierto Emilio... es entre Vazquez y Tacuarembó... vale igual?? 

Bueno... denme unos minutos y ya les tiro con algo... 

PD: No put*** Emilio que te vas a arrugar... esto es pa´divertirse... jejeje


.


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... ahi va mi tiro... 












.


----------



## uruguay360

el club espanhol, tatito


----------



## uruguay360

no, creo que no es...es por 18 pero no me acuerdo adonde..


----------



## uruguay360

18 y rio branco


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡Hola, Uruguay360!!! ¿Cómo te sentís hoy? Espero que bien.

(¿viste que estás hablando solo? Nadie te contesta ... menos mal que aparezco yo para escuchar tus pensamientos y dudas en voz alta. ... Bueno, de todos modos, uds. son dos: Uruguay y 360, no sé cuál de uds. dijo 18 y Río Branco, aclaren eso antes que haya un fraticidio. ¿Y no serás de géminis, además? :lol::lol::lol


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenasssss... hola profe... hola U360, esos vómitos aflojaron?? como te sentís??

Bueno... vamos al juego... no está en 18 y Rio Branco... ni es el club español... pero andas bien rumbeado porque es por 18 de Julio... 


Sigamos... 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Aca estoy...radio Clarin y te de boldo... si con esto no me curo...
Opa! hay uno que se largo con blog!! Felicitaciones, ya voy a verlo!
Sip... se que estoy cerca pero no me acuerdo bien, que desastre lo veo todos los dias... es acera sur, casi seguro,casi Yaguaron?
El comentario anterior es tipico de Uruguay...son muy diferentes...


----------



## Larobi

Bueno, Uruguay360, ¡cuídese! Acá la barra lo apoya incondicionalmente ... Ahora, aquí, entre nos ... ¡¡te querés curar escuchando Clarín y tomando té de boldo!! ¡Menos onda que renglón de cuaderno, así va a ser difícil! Póngale un poco de saborrrrr :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Bueno, ni idea del acertijo del Tato. ¿Oriental, Emilio ... dónde están? Se oyen aportes ...


----------



## uruguay360

gracias amiga toy mejorcito! es tan facil! y no me da la cabeza para ponerme a repasar, estoy hecho una porqueriíta...


----------



## uruguay360

Si estare mejor que ya volvi a mis tareas de los viernes (participacion en programa radial de preguntas y respuestas) Cualquier monedita sirve !!
Che Tatito, es en el centro o el cordon?


----------



## Tatito

Participación de programa radial de preguntas y respuestas?? Cuente cuente... yo hace unos años me castigaba con el programa de la Su Gimenez solo por el "Imbatible" a ver que tanto yo sabía de lo que preguntaban... jejeje... 

En fin... en que habíamos quedado??? ah si... yo diría que (según el mapita del INE) ese _pirincho_ está en el Centro... 



PD: Gracias a ambos por la visita al nuevo emprendimiento de la _blogosfera_ 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Correctooooo!! yo hacia lo mismo, Daba un poquito de ventaja en historia argentina pero en lo demas andaba bien , siempre que puedo juego en el escuche y gane de la 810, en el prograMA aSUNTOS PENDIENTES, SIEMPRE GANO ALGO, TA FENOMENO!! HAy en juego, entre otras cosas una parrilla Cativelli (ya la he ganado) pastas de Dei Vila que estan buenisimas (ya las he ganado mas de una vez) Entradas al cine (lo que gane hoy) premios del mercado de los artesanos (idem) etc, (idem) etc (idem) entradas a espectaculos (idem) los viernes a las 16 horas pase y gane!
18 y Paraguay!


----------



## Tatito

Naaaa... te ganaste todo eso?? jejejeje... a mi me jodían hace años en mi laburo y mis amistades porque mandaba mails a Radiocero todas las tardes y siempre me terminaba ganando entradas al cine, al teatro, vinos, etc etc... me decían que tenia arreglo con la radio... jejejeje.
Viernes a las 16 horas dijiste? mmmm... estoy laburando a esa hora pero veré si puedo traicionar por algún viernes a la gente de Segunda Pelota de Oceano para probar suerte en la AM 

18 y paraguay no... mas al Este... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

uruguay360 said:


> Sip... se que estoy cerca pero no me acuerdo bien, que desastre lo veo todos los dias... es acera sur, casi seguro,casi Yaguaron?



Sera justicia...


----------



## oriental

cuidad vieja
no entendi pq esperamos dos dias , si la 1er respuesta estaba correcta, 

ahora es "trata de adivinar donde esta" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

A veces los mensajes se pierden entre varios. 
No es Ciudad Vieja estimado...


----------



## Tatito

oriental said:


> cuidad vieja
> no entendi pq esperamos dos dias , si la 1er respuesta estaba correcta,
> 
> ahora es "trata de adivinar donde esta" :lol::lol::lol:


Pa oriental... tas peleador... esperamos dos dias porque casi no pude ponerme a mirar el foro en el finde, y esa respuesta de Uruguay360 no la llegué a ver al leer rapido los post que había... vamos a tener un poco mas de tolerancia?? Al fin y al cabo esto es un juego y no es por la copa...

Uruguay, me suena un montón esa foto pero la verdad que ni idea... es por el Centro??


.


----------



## uruguay360

Amigos foristas encaucemos el juego y no nos peleemos que somos cuatro o cinco cuando viene Emilio !!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Vamo arriba !!
Que alivio, pense que salia enseguida... si, es por el Centro Tatito !!


----------



## Larobi

:hug: :nocrook: :kiss:


----------



## Tatito

Larobi said:


> :hug: :nocrook: :kiss:


^^:hug:

Por el Centro?? Paaa... a mi juego me llamaron... mmmm... solo por tirar fruta: el viejo cartel de Bazar Mitre?? :dunno:



.


----------



## uruguay360

Siii Tatito, muy bien !!! (@##%%%%^[email protected]#!!) :lol::lol:
Tire algo!!


----------



## Tatito

Jajaja... en serio era?? pa esto de tirar fruta esta dando buenos resultados... jejeje... 

A ver como andamos con este "obelisco" 











.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿18 y Vázquez?


----------



## Tatito

No señor... no es ese edificio... pero como ayuda te puedo contar que SI está por 18 de Julio... 


.


----------



## oriental

si , pqero te lo dije con razon , si pones una foto y no la atendes mejor q ni la subas, y q ni contestes. mas q por la tolerancia esto pasa por la educacion, 

fijese , cuando ud subio la ayuda puso una foto fuera de foco, mire q no es por la copa tatito, eh???

otra cosa yo juego de memoria , pq vivo en el hesmiferio norte,


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Entonces me suena que debe ser alguno medio bajito hacia el obelisco ¿sí? Seguramente vereda sur


----------



## Tatito

Todo bien oriental, pero creo que no tenés el animo de entrar a jugar acá sino a buscar problemas donde no los hay.

SI puse una foto fuera de foco, porque el fuera de foco es una manera de disimular una imagen y asi hacerla mas dificil de adivinar, como lo es tambien recortar la imagen, mostrarla en un angulo erroneo, etc etc, herramientas que todos los que jugamos acá hemos usado alguna vez.

SI desatendí el juego por dos dias porque tengo vida fuera del foro, y no puedo, no tengo porque, ni quiero pasarme 24 horas sentado frente a la PC sólo para que alguien no se me ofenda.

Fin del tema por mi parte. Si tanto problema tenés con mi manera de jugar simplemente no participes en las fotos que yo pongo, yo acabo de decidir que no participare en las tuyas y santo remedio.

Perdón al resto por este off-topic... 

Sigamos jugando...


.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

REPITO



Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Entonces me suena que debe ser alguno medio bajito hacia el obelisco ¿sí? Seguramente vereda sur


----------



## Tatito

Perdón Emilio... no no... es un edificio muy conocido por el tramo "Centro" de 18 



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh

Puede ser el de El Día, que tiene varios de esos pendorchos ¿no?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sí, sí, sí, estoy seguro


----------



## Tatito

Bingoooooooo... es ese nomás!!! Viste que a mi tampoco me duró ni una hora la adivinanza?? jejeje... (te desquitaste del acertijo del edificio de Colonia y Vazquez, jejeje)

La resolución...




















Tire nomásssssssssss...


.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Mirá te tiro esta y me voy al sobre que mañana empìezo tempranito.
Además así me queda la sensación de haber ganado, por lo menos hasta que abra de nuevo el foro mañana 










A ver si alguien sabe quién es y dónde esta este habitante de Montevideo


----------



## oriental

que paso botija,mandas un "todo bien" y despues me acusas que busco problemas y que te ofendo,, 


pero como estas pidiendo perdon tte digo que te lo acepto y gracias por la extensa explicacion faltaba mas.


----------



## uruguay360

Buenos dias vecinos!


----------



## uruguay360

La verdad es que con el amigo no hemos sido presentados...digamos.. está en un parque Emilio ? Prado?


----------



## Tatito

Oriental, el perdón no era para vos sino para el resto de los foristas, vos no te merecés para mi desde ahora ni el mas minimo respeto.

------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Buenos dias vecinos... yo tampoco recuerdo haberlo visto al señor de la túnica hasta el piso... jejeje, Parque Rodó Emilio??


.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No es un parque propiamente dicho, aunque como ven hay mucho verde... y está muy lejos del Parque Rodó.

Jajaja, por primera vez los desconcerté con una foto. Ya era hora.


----------



## uruguay360

Yo diria que esta por una plaza, por ese pedazo de luminaria que creo ver a la izquierda, tipo Garzon, vamos para ese lado, Emilio? Plaza Colon?
Como estabas para el cartel de Bazar Mitre?


----------



## Tatito

Plaza Colon?? mirá... si habré pasado por esa plaza y no recuerdo al señor Vidiella... aunque no creo que sea, ese tipo no se si se parece a un viejo estanciero y viticultor... 

Bueno... esperamos las directivas de Emilio para seguir tirando... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Vos sabes que ya descarté la Plaza Colon, definitivamente no es Vidiella, no tiene esa toga. Pero si es muy lejos del PR, debe ser medio norte, veremos que dice Emilio cuando vuelva, si. Vos mismo ya debes haber rajado al laburo, espero.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No, no, no.

No es tampoco el Prado ni la zona norte ni plaza Colón... aunque sí está cerca de la naturaleza.
Nuestro amigo "fue sacerdote y militar insurgente mexicano, que organizó y fue el artífice de la segunda etapa (1811-1815) de la Guerra de Independencia de México." Según nos ilustra wikipedia.

Investiguen, que la cultura es buena


----------



## Tatito

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh... sé que es el sacerdote Jose Maria Morelos!!! Pero no se donde está esa estatuaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... socorrooooooo... jejejejeeje



.


----------



## uruguay360

Si fuera " Adiviná quien es" eras un fenómeno !! Vuelvo con la respuesta!!


----------



## uruguay360

Entonces estamos hablando de Avda San Marino y la Rambla República de Méjico, es una copia del original, en bronce, inaugurada en 1960. Es un acierto con gusto raro, me parece que en realidad la sacaste vos.


----------



## Tatito

Ahhhh... ahi estaba el guacho!!! o el "botija" como me nombran algunos "amigos" lol

No no señor... el juego se llama "adivina donde está" y vos le sacaste la ubicación exacta, yo ni ahi con saber eso... yo solo te hice de informante para llegar a la respuesta, terrible equipo nos mandamos... jejejeje...

Siga siga Uruguay... mandesé (cuando don Emilio proclame que la respuesta es la correcta )


.


----------



## uruguay360

Mientras esperamos, busco algo "polenta". Ya saliste del laburo?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Mirá que soy bueno ¿eh? Les tiré la clave así no más... la próxima vez les digo qué talle de calzado usaba y con eso los llevo por lo menos una semana :lol:

Es exacto el nombre y el lugar. Subo la foto original.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Mientras esperamos, busco algo "polenta". Ya saliste del laburo?


No no... me queda un ratito aún... y de acá al liceo (si si... ya sé que debí haber estudiado cuando tenia 18 años :bash::bash


mandese con eso polenta (con pajarito?? )



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Tatito said:


> No no... me queda un ratito aún... y de acá al liceo (si si... ya sé que debí haber estudiado cuando tenia 18 años :bash::bash


Y sí... y cuando se lo digo no me lo creen .


----------



## uruguay360

Es cierto, debiste haberlo hecho...pero hacerlo ahora es doblemente valioso, sin dudas, quitandole horas a la familia para mejorar. Felicitaciones. Subo en un ratito, tengo una pero desconfío ... puede estar un anho o cinco minutos.


----------



## uruguay360

Bue...veremos para cuanto da...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Opciones:

1- Una placa en homenaje a un tipo que se equivocó y se colgó una campana en lugar de ponerse la corbata.
2- Una fábrica de camisas marca NH
3- Una placa en alguna institución educativa de iniciales NH (digo por el uniforme y la campana típica de la escuela)

¿Qué opción está más cerca de la realidad?


----------



## uruguay360

y dije tres cosas unicas , no necesariamente son edificios


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No saben lo que me pasó... Me morí de la risa...

Acabo de poner en Google "Fábrica de camisas Montevideo" y el primer item que apapece es uno de mis propios post en "Adiviná dónde está"... INCREIBLE

Jajajajaja


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> y dije tres cosas unicas , no necesariamente son edificios


Interesante acotación


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Debe estar en alguna de las calles transversales del final que son las que menos tengo trilladas (digo, me parece, de pronto):
- Guaraní
- Maciel
- Pérez Castellano (la zona no peatonakizada)
- Colón
- Solís-Alzaibar

Y si no, es que realmente estoy en el horno.

BUENO, me voy al sobre, sigan ustedes a mi salud.


----------



## uruguay360

No es ninguna de esas !!! Jua jua jua!!! que bueno lo de google !!! a quienes nos dejas si estamos solos hace rato?? ta manhana para todos.


----------



## Tatito

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> No saben lo que me pasó... Me morí de la risa...
> 
> Acabo de poner en Google "Fábrica de camisas Montevideo" y el primer item que apapece es uno de mis propios post en "Adiviná dónde está"... INCREIBLE
> 
> Jajajajaja


Jajajaja... Emilio no podesssssss... además de buscar en Google, tenés dos pestañas del explorador abiertas con consultas de camisas, abajo se vé que tenés abierto el GE y arriba a la derecha tenés la busqueda de Morelos & Hidalgo!!! jajajaja... parece la computadora de un espía mas que la de un jugador... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Entre nos Emilio: yo tambien hace un rato busqué "fabrica de camisas cuidad vieja" y me apareció un posteo de Larobi de hacía dos minutos atrás... tamos perdidossssssss... jejejeje 



.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Todo sea por ganar ;D


----------



## uruguay360

Emilio, has subido posts de elementos que estan a 50 metros de alli...lo recuerdo bien, ese post era un balazo, porque estaba muy bien documentado e ilustrado, de forma que todavia lo recuerdo, un anho mas tarde. Nada massss, siga ustedddddd....


----------



## Larobi

Jajajajaa :lol::lol::lol::lol: Emilio, qué bueno que te tomes en serio la competencia ... ¡tan en serio, que quedaste intrigado con la revolución mexicana! No te olvides de Zapata y Villa también, y esa va pa'vos, Uruguay360, no sos el único, ya ves que hay mellizos por todos lados ... 

Bueno, la competencia se perfila para vos, Emilio, que sos el Embajador de la Ciudad Vieja. Media pila, Emilio ... ¡debés haber pasado por ahí mil veces!


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, nadie se restrinja por favor, mirá vos como duró...Pero tire algo Larobi, no se nos quede !! Para ayudar: de la Plaza Zabala para allá...


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diasssss... la verdad que es como dice la profe, la pelota está en tu cancha Emilio... no podés perder!!! (jejeje, terrible presión le metemos)



uruguay360 said:


> a que liceo vas?


Al Bauzá señor... para los que no sepan es el que está por Lucas Obes entre el Paso Molino y la Rural del Prado 

Gracias por los animos respecto al tema del estudio... :hug:


.


----------



## uruguay360

A terminar el liceo y a seguir para adelante, no se nos queda ahi, no??
los anhos pasan volando. che pueden tirar algo de fruta, a vos te ha salido bien , asi que despachate con algo..


----------



## Larobi

uruguay360 said:


> Bueno, nadie se restrinja por favor, mirá vos como duró...Pero tire algo Larobi, no se nos quede !! Para ayudar: *de la Plaza Zabala para allá.*..


A ver, Uruguay360 ... defina "para allá" ... ¡desarrolle el concepto! (qué término tan científico ... falta que digas "coso", "perilla" ...:lol: )

No conozco bien esa zona, acá el entendido es Emilio, así que le dejo mi tiro a él.


----------



## uruguay360

Ehhh, ehhh... pa allá profe! del cusifaí ese que está en el medio de la plaza pa allá, pal fondo de la ciudá vieja !! como quien rumbea pal puerto profe...


----------



## Tatito

Isla de Lobos??

Juan Lindolfo Cuestas??


:nuts::nuts:


.


----------



## uruguay360

No, ni tampoco Isla Gorriti ni Groenlandia:lol::lol:
Queria ayudar diciendo que dividiendo la cv en dos partes , cortandola en forma transversal a su eje mayor, la camiseria en cuestion queda en la mitad que contiene el puerto, espero ayude. si hoy Emilio no la saca les digo asi seguimos con otra.
les aviso que ya deslice alguna ayuda en forma subrepticia en otra comunicacion reciente... para los que dicen que nunca salgo de este hilo...hay referencias que deberian ayudar...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Calle Treinta y Tres por tirar algo... pero estoy mandando futa y verdura


----------



## uruguay360

Ta, no tires mas fruta y verdura que me chorreaste toda la ropa con el tomate !!! :lol::lol::lol:Lo digo entonces porque los companheros esperaban a ver si venias con alguna novedad y sino va a ser un tedioso tire y pegue de los que ya conocemos tan bien. Es en 25 de Mayo entre Perez Castellano y Maciel, una cuadra antes del Maciel, por eso te decia que ese post tuyo era una balazo, (ademas de por lo bueno que era, claro !) por las marcas en la puerta de la capilla, te acordas? bueno, por cierto el Maciel era el edificio historico , emblematico y algo mas , ademas de uno de las tres cosas unicas de la cv. La segunda es la sede y cancha de basket de Waston, no como cancha que estan las de la plaza de deportes frente al hotel de banhos sino como club de basket (no se donde esta el club Las Bovedas...) y los tercero es la comisaria primera a pocos metros. Enfrente hay una preciosa subestacion de UTE, un muy lindo edificio en el estilo del que esta al costado de la universidad catolica, frente a tierra santa. Esta al lado del Laboratorio Apiter. Bueno subite una Emilio o el que quiera, pero si estas en la vuelta no dudes y dale vos nomas. :banana::banana:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Estoy en la vuelta ahora subo algo.

La verdad es que no la tenía ni ahí esa placa ni esa fábrica... la proxima pasada le saco una foto seguro. Gracias por el dato.

Están bien las tres "cosas únicas" pero hay tantas cosas "únicas" en la CV que era difícil de embocar.

Ahora subo algo.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

A ver cómo andamos con ésta. Creo que será fácil para gente observadora como ustedes.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Use ese Google Earth que dios le dió !!!


Lo usé, lo usé... me voy a fijar de nuevo.

En ese caso la respuesta es COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRECTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Te toca


----------



## uruguay360

Vamooosss con esta... hico hico !!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿Algún monumento por el Parque Batlle?


----------



## uruguay360

Si Emilio, es asi nomas...vas bien.


----------



## uruguay360

vamos a tener que arrancar a jugar con *360* que es un amigo de fierro...


----------



## Tatito

Pa... por el Parque Batlle esta ese soldado romano?? mmmm... 

Nu se... :dunno:


----------



## uruguay360

Claro, usted le saca fotos y despues ni lo reconoce...y no son soldados romanos, son figuras alegóricas femeninas...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Hay una estatua medio escondida y bastante poco conocida en la esquina de Av. Italia y Alfredo Navarro. Es un busto pero es de bronde y tiene una base muy grande (más bien alta) llena de elementos alegóricos. Tal vez sea ésa.


----------



## uruguay360

No, don Emilio, usted refiere al busto en homenaje al Dr Soca, en la parada del omnibus , no? Hablamos de un grupo escultórico muuuuy conocido de autor muuuy conocido, en ubicacion muuuy conocida. A ver , Tatito... si te digo que vos le sacaste...y subiste fotos no hace mucho... Con esta ayuda es otra cosa, no?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Me suena mucho, mucho, mucho al Obelisco


----------



## uruguay360

Al señor le suena, eh ?? bueno, sí, se trata del mismo obelisco que usted dice, cómo no ! 
@Tatito: Con motivo de vuestra velada en lo de Tieta subiste una foto del obelisco, creo que medio de chanfle la toma, no?
@Emilio: Como dice el jefe Gorgory : Proceda a pie !! (suba una foto, bah!). Por ultimo, porque pensaste que era Parque Batlle, me interesa la respuesta, porque a mi me pasaria lo mismo y quiero saber si es por la misma razon...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Pensé en el parque Batlle porque allí hay variadas esculturas, algunas en bronce, que están medio escondidas y son pocas conocidas. Me ha sorprendido descubrir varias de ellas en el foro o incluso en este hilo. Así que pensé que había altas probabilidades de esa localización. En principio no pensé en el obelisco, pero al ver el granito rosado fue fácil.

En un rato subo otra, que ya tengo en mente.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ahí va


----------



## uruguay360

Te preguntaba porque yo asociaba o asocio al parque batlle con el cielo abierto, el prado es mucho mas cerrado o por lo menos yo tengo esa idea, que es dificil sacar una toma con el cielo limpito. Bueno esperamos lo tuyo.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno supongo que por la simbologia se trata de la medalla milagrosa, y por lo tanto supongo que sera la iglesia de san Agustin, en la populosa barriada de la Union, digo yo.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No, no, no mi amigo.

La simbología a la que te referís son el Sagrado Corazón de Jesús y el Inmaculado Corazón de María, que están presentes en la llamada "Medalla Milagrosa", una devoción originada en 1830, pero no sujetos a la misma.

Es decir que el vitraux en cuestión nada tiene que ver con la Medalla Milagrosa. Pero, para quienes piensen que que es la foto del interior de una iglesia les digo que están equivocados... aunque con algo de trampa.


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, bien, estas buenas tus aclaraciones, gracias por esos datos. Asi que ese es el estatus dentro de la iglesia de elementos de este tipo, los llaman "devociones", no la tenia esa, podes nombrar alguna otra? el caso de la virgen de Lourdes seria del mismo tipo, Emilio? 
Bueno, pasando al tema, asi que no es una iglesia...pero lo fue en algun momento? o estuvo en una iglesia el vitraux y ahora no lo esta mas porque el mismo fue movido o porque se encuentra en un templo que no es de la iglesia catolica?


----------



## Larobi

Hola!

¿No está en una Iglesia? Mmmmm .... entonces en algún colegio, o en algún hospital viejo ...

tiro un barrio por tirar: Ciudad Vieja


----------



## uruguay360

Buenas tardes donha Larobi ! Tenes razon, alguna capilla... capilla del Maciel !


----------



## Larobi

Por eso dije Ciudad Vieja ...


----------



## uruguay360

:storm:

Bueno, bueno, pense que lo decia por el Bar El Hacha !!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Larobi

¿te parece que ahí estará? :lol::lol::lol::lol:

A ver, vamos a esperar al embajador de la Ciudad Vieja ... Jefe, esperamos su veredicto ...


----------



## uruguay360

Se ve que salio de gira . Estara en la cancilleria, esperemos.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No, no se trata de un hospital y no está en la CV. Pero sí fue una iglesia (una capilla mejor dicho) y ahora tiene otros usos...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Se ve que salio de gira . Estara en la cancilleria, esperemos.


Acabo de volver del estadio de ver salir campeón al glorioso PEÑAROL


----------



## uruguay360

Emilio : usted si que sabe vivr la vida !!!!! lo felicito, yo vibre por la radio!! mi hija me pedia ir y al final nos quedamos pobre ninha!!!! que error, debimos ir !!!
lo felicito carbonero!!
centro?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> centro?


No, no... ¿necesita una pista?


----------



## uruguay360

Ahora esta en un centro de estudios??


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Ahora esta en un centro de estudios??


Sí, sí


----------



## uruguay360

Universidad Catolica, carbonero querido?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Universidad Catolica, carbonero querido?


Así es, compañero manya, aula magna de la Universidad Católica hoy en día.

Antes fue capilla del colegio de señoritas "Sacre-Coeur". Una institución que funcionó en el conocido edificio de 8 de octubre. Era una estricta institución educativa para señoritas de familia acomodada y, según leí, tuvo entre sus alumnas a la Senadora Topolanski y su hermana melliza.

Le toca aurinegro campeón


----------



## Larobi

Felicitaciones a ambos ... (vieron qué civilizadita que soy hno:, con qué entusiasmo lo digo ...)

Este hilo se está desequilibrando: puro manya, yo estoy en inferioridad de condiciones por mi condición de nacionalófila ¡y encima no pego una!

No importa, ya vendrás tiempos mejores. Digo yo, no sé, veremos ...

Bueno, me voy a apagar las penas :sleepy:. Dale Uruguay360, no dejes enfriar el partido.


----------



## uruguay360

Muchas gracias Larobi, ya les tocara a ustedes una vueltita, pero ahora que papá volvió...en fin...
Veamos, dónde se halla esta casa ornamentada de esta forma?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Interesante edificio ¿Centro?


----------



## uruguay360

Nnnno...no es Centro, no muy lejos tampoco...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿Cordón?


----------



## Larobi

*¿Qué pasa?*

No sé qué pasa! No puedo ver la imagen que puso Uruguay360! Entré en diferentes momentos, y me sale siempre el ícono del cuadradito partido, ése que aparece siempre que no se pueden ver imágenes!

Che, Uruguay360, soy de Nacional y buena gente, además ... dale, no me impidas ver la imagen ... se ve que Emilio puede ver todo perfecto, la cosa es CONMIGO solamente!

(Tá, cortamos pa' la salida ... en la placita, ¿tamo? ... :bash::bash::bash: Emilio va de jué ... ¡y que gane el mejor! ... ¡te viá reventá, valorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!, pero vení solito: Uruguay o 360, el que quieras ...)


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Bueno Larobi, lamento que no la veas porque es linda imagen... eso te pasa por ser de un cuadro chico.
Pero en fin, me voy a la camita.

UN ABRAZO


----------



## Larobi

Qué comentario más ... ejem ... ejem ... bueno, todo bien, haya paz  ... Además, hoy estás de cumpleaños ... ¡del hilo de CV! ¡Qué honor, qué orgullo!

¡FELICITACIONES, TU APORTE ES FANTÁSTICO! ¡TE DEBEMOS MUCHO!


----------



## uruguay360

Nosotros vamos los dos...


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡Gracias, Uruguay360!!! qué amable que sos  ... Pero ... ¡mala noticia! hice click en el link, y la página me da error, o sea que sigo ignorando la foto.

Don't worry, baby, otra vez será. Y no te olvides de saludar a Emilio: su hilito cumplió un año ... el de Safari por la Ciudad Vieja, obvio ... ese hilo es como Jhonny Walker: sigue tan campante!


----------



## uruguay360

Perdon Emilio, me olvide de contestarte...mssi.... digamos cordon norte y un poco mas tambien...pero supongo que seria cordon...


----------



## uruguay360

Felicidades por el hilo del Safari, Emilio, un esfuerzo de largo aliento y siempre esta bueno que encontraste de nuevo para compartir, gracias por eso !


----------



## uruguay360

Mirala aqui Cecilia:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/uruguay360/4510388473/


----------



## Larobi

Uruguay360, te escribo solamente para agradecer la gentileza de poner nuevamente la foto. ¡Ahora sí la puedo ver! ¿Cordón Norte? Mmmmm ... no se me ocurre ahora .... ya veré si me inspiro ...

Saludos!


----------



## Larobi

¿cordón norte? ¿Puede ser alguna zona cercana al Parque Batlle, alguna embajada o algún centro de enseñanza privado de por ahí?


----------



## uruguay360

Por favor !!! Gentil es mi segundo nombre !!! vamos a dejarlo por Cordon Norte... nada de Parque *batlle*... pero si no hay ni idea , no se si tiene mucho sentido seguirla, ustedes ven...


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenas... solo posteo para contarles que la respuesta a esta incognita que propuso don Uruguay essssssss... ni idea. :lol::lol:

Don 360, me había quedado responderle por la penúltima imagen, la del obelisco, es cierto, yo la había retratado pero de rebote nomás... jejeje... te podrás imaginar que desde el balcón de Tieta y de noche no iba a ver ese detalle del casco de "la fuerza" ni que fuera Superman :lol::lol:



Salutes.-



.


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡Hola, Tato!!! Se te extrañaba por este barrio ... 

Yo tampoco tengo ni idea ... a ver, ¡Emilioooooo! (Sigue festejando el cumple del nene ...)

¿Tendremos que decir "cerrá y vamos" como los de los bondis? Mmmmmmmmm ... Uruguay, andá aprontando otra ... :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

No. no, ya se que no lo ibas a ver desde ahi !! pero era una ayuda, sabias que era parque batlle y la interseccion de esos dos conjuntos ya te achicaba bastante el universo posible !!:banana::banana:Tomá !!
:lol::lol::lol:
Bueno, esta la cortamos porque si nadie la conoce no tiene gracia y es que es una casa cualquiera en Minas esquina Miguelete, a la vuelta de Conaprole, el que ande en la vuelta que suba nomas, abrazos a todos.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Les tiro una para continuar el juego


----------



## uruguay360

Mercedes entre Andes y Convencion.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Mercedes entre Andes y Convencion.


Está claro que así no se puede jugar:nuts:


----------



## uruguay360

No se ponga asi carbonero de ley !!! una de suerte tiene cualquiera !! pere un poc que le subo alguna pa que se entretenga.


----------



## uruguay360

A ver amigos foristas...


----------



## Larobi

Hola, Uruguay!!! Los humildes mortales no podemos con vos ... lo asumimos, y seguimos jugando, no problem!

¿ABN Amro, ahora Santander?


----------



## uruguay360

No diga eso, que al final lo que van a conseguir es que me agrande, miren !!! Mnnnno, no es el Santander, tire otra!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿Sarandí y Bartolomé Mitre?


----------



## El Alemán

Edificio del BID ahi por Rincon?


----------



## uruguay360

Si Alemán !! que bueno, variadas intervenciones y sale rapido. B|ueno amigo, suba algo.


----------



## Tatito

Pa!!! me pasó lo mismo que con el edificio que puso Emilio, que dije Colonia y Vaquez y era esquina Tacuarembó, estoy bravo para esas esquinas... jejeje.

Bueno... a ver como les vá con este relojito...











.


----------



## uruguay360

Pa, que lindo, ni idea che...esperare ayudita o ampliacion o escucharemos las ideas ajenas...
Centro o Ciudad Vieja? no creo...


----------



## Tatito

Te diré que no andás mal rumbeado... pero esperaremos a ver si alguien dice algo más, que ultimamente solo aparecen cuando decís la palabra mágica: *pizza* :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## sebrivero

Barrio Sur?


----------



## Tatito

Uruguay lo dijo... le dije que estaba bien rumbeado pero no le especifiqué... estamos ubicados en la Ciudad Vieja... 

Ahora solo hace falta saber donde... 


.


----------



## uruguay360

vos sabes que a mi me suena dentro del area portuaria? solo para descartarlo...


----------



## Tatito

mmmmmm... depende de que tan amplia sea tu "zona portuaria"... yo no lo ubicaría en esa zona exactamente de la CV



.


----------



## uruguay360

ta, entonces descartado, yo me referia al area portuaria propiamente dicha, dentro del puerto, club Neptuno?


----------



## Tatito

No... no está en el Neptuno.

Te tiro una ayudita visual a ver si te dicen algo los detalles 











.


----------



## uruguay360

25 de mayo y Zavala?


----------



## Tatito

Cerca... pero no, no anduve por 25 de Mayo el dia que tomé estas fotos... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Zavala y Sarandi, Tatito?


----------



## Tatito

Jajajajaja... sos un grandeeeee... permitime :bow::applause::master: 


Si si... precioso edificio ocupado por el Bandes en la esquina de Sarandí y Zabala... 











Mande si quiere la propuesta, yo voy cerrando la persiana por hoy... 


Chaussssssss.-


.


----------



## uruguay360

Dejaaa, que anduve a los tumbos por media CV, y con esa ayuda que largaste salió !
Ahora veo que fruta tengo en el cajón, mientras invoquemos a los jugadores mas misticos con este mantra: pizzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......


----------



## uruguay360

Creo que es bien fácil...quién no los ha visto?


----------



## Ger_man

Opa, ¿alguien habló algo de pizza? Acá estoy che, no se olviden de mí. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Esos personajes del Pacman los he visto pero no tengo no recuerdo bien dónde, no creo que sea, pero podría ser el local de pool que está al lado del Cine Plaza.


----------



## uruguay360

Si señor ! por eso decia que todos los hemos visto!! bue German... esperamos lo suyo...con ansias. Recuerde el mantra.....


----------



## Ger_man

Acerté una:banana::banana::banana::banana:

Si me pongo a buscar una foto ahora atrasaría mucho el juego, así que le cedo el lugar a alguien más.


----------



## uruguay360

German: Lo que te voy a decir te lo digo en una buena, de verdad, Yo para subir una foto en general tengo que cargar un dvd y buscar porque no las tengo en la maquina, y lo hago constantemente, pero que le voy a hacer, asi es el juego! Asi que yo diria que si tenes te subas una, sino jugas, acertas y despues o no estas en la maquina o demorarias mucho o no tenes una mano...
Dale, vamo arriba y tirate una ...
Y sino saca fuerzas repitiendo el mantra......pizzaaaaaaaaaa.
Dale vamo arriba y tirate una.


----------



## Ger_man

El problema mío es que las fotos las saca mi hermano (porque yo soy un queso manejando la cámara) y no sé dónde las tiene, entonces tengo que revolver por todos lados para encontrar una foto que pueda publicar, pero bueno, ta, voy a hacer el esfuerzo, todo sea por la comida :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tatito

Ayyy... llegue tarde a los macaquitos del pac-man del pool Las Vegas!!! 
Los veo todos los dias... jejejeje...

Dale German!!! Estamos esperando por vos... jugatelaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :cheers:



.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, dale, gracias por no tomarte a mal mis comentarios.
Manoteá unos cedés como si fueran unas pizzas con muzzarella, bondiola, rúcula !!


----------



## Ger_man

Ahora voy a salir a hacer un mandado porque ya veo que se va a largar una tormenta fea y no me quiero mojar, a la vuelta publico una foto.


----------



## Tatito

Dale que se viene el agua!!!



.


----------



## uruguay360

Eeeesaaaa es la actitú !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ger_man

Me terminé mojando un poco, la verdad que estuvo fuerte la tormenta por estos pagos, por suerte no duró mucho tiempo, ahora hasta está saliendo el sol.

Bueno, pero vayamos a lo que todos esperan, a ver si alguien adivina dónde está este señor:










No se pueden quejar, es muy fácil.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhhh!! valió la pena la espera don German !!!! que lindo, qué es eso?? , un alquimista??? no tengo ni idea, y menos que sea muy fácil....y bué, obligado cualquiera pelea... que sé yo ! Hablamos de Montevideo, verdad? Palacio Pitamiglio, por tirar fruta y verdura...


----------



## Ger_man

Pensé que la iban a sacar al toque, es en Montevideo, pero no es ese lugar que usted menciona.


----------



## uruguay360

Ger_man said:


> Pensé que la iban a sacar al toque, es en Montevideo, pero no es ese lugar que usted menciona.


Eeeesooo es lo que me gusta de usted Germán!!! el respeto, nada de tuteos insolentes, muy bien !! Como le iba diciendo en mi misiva del dia de la fecha, es un museo a lo que nos referimos Don Germán?? 

Decime de vos o con suerte vas a comer la pizza con salsa y gracias (olvidate de la muzzarella, hermano!!)


----------



## Ger_man

:lol: :lol: Sí, es un museo.


----------



## uruguay360

Huummmmmm....... Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## Ger_man

No está en Ciudad Vieja.

¿Los demás dónde andan, se están preparando para ir al clásico?


----------



## uruguay360

Siii... lo mismo digo... no hablemos del Embajador de la Ciudad Vieja, Don Emilio Rodrigo, que como yo decía debió estar concentrado con el plantel y a esta hora ya está en el estadio a los gritos desaforados abajo de una bandera... pero una Larobi, un Tatito, una Tatita, un Espectro, un Sebrivero?? donde estan ésos, ehhhh????

Bué...en el Centro tal vez (no creo...)


----------



## uruguay360

Mire que puede tirar una ayudita visual u oral, no se prive, Don Germán...


----------



## Ger_man

Vas bien encaminado, está en el centro, el lugar donde está un museo y algo más.


----------



## Tatito

Opissss... acá estoy... estaba cocinando para hoy y para toda la semana... jejeje... si si... tucos de carne, tucos de pollo, hamburguesas para congelar, y demás especialidades que hay que preparar los domingos para después no dormirse a las dos de la mañana los dias de semana... bueh... igual despues terminamos a esa hora en internet... jejejeje.

Que lindo "vitreaux" German... asi que un museo por el Centro... mmmmmm... el museo del Gaucho y la Moneda??


.


----------



## Ger_man

No es ese museo pero anda en esa zona.


----------



## uruguay360

El de Historia del Arte en la IMM?
Maestro !! cocinando pa la semana!!! vos sabes que tendriamos que hacer algo de eso nosotros, sin duda, es una gran cosa! y ademas una cosa es quedarse hasta las dos en internet con la pancita llena y muy otra cocinando cansado, no?


----------



## Ger_man

No, mi estimado, no es el Museo del Arte en la IMM, y yo que pensaba que la sacaban al toque. 

Les doy otra pista, se podría decir que el lugar en cuestión está más o menos equidistante de los otros dos museos que han mencionado.


----------



## uruguay360

Dos platos de tallarines despues contesto: Museo Pedagogico !


----------



## gfd08

uruguay360 said:


> Un unico vecino por ahi?? a la pelota!!! Frente al Palacio taranco!! o frente a la plaza Zavala, si estos no sirven , empiezo con los frutazos a diestra y siniestra


Si! Está frente al Palacio Taranco!... les digo el nombre, o quieren seguir intentando? Es un edificio de reciente, que es sede de una Asociación que nuclea un grupo de trabajo muy importante, precisamente para este barrio de la ciudad...


----------



## uruguay360

Es el local que alquilo la Asociacio de Despachantes de Aduana, digo yo...


----------



## gfd08

COORRECTOU! (siempre quise decir eso :lol

Acá está la imagen completa 










y una vista general de la calle, con el susodicho a la derecha










Saludos!


----------



## uruguay360

uruguay360 said:


> Ah sí , creo que recuerdo! Zavala entre Rincon y 25 de Mayo, el Ministerio o enfrente, no recuerdo cual de los dos es. (suponiendo que sea alguno de los dos, claro)


Ahora, Don GDF, ya no le habia embocado con esta respuesta??:lol::lol: es eso mismo, frente al mvotma !!
gueno, no importa, ya le tiro una para que sude un poco la camiseta...:banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## gfd08

uruguay360 said:


> Ahora, Don GDF, ya no le habia embocado con esta respuesta??:lol::lol: es eso mismo, frente al mvotma !!
> gueno, no importa, ya le tiro una para que sude un poco la camiseta...:banana::banana:


Ah, perdón, no fue mi intención trucar la respuesta, porque no sabía que tenía salida por ambas calles, porque la fachada de la foto corresponde a la calle 1 de Mayo, no a Zabala.


----------



## uruguay360

Siiiii, todo bien !!!!:lol::lol:
Bueno y que tiene pa decirme de mi acertijo, eeeehhhh???


----------



## gfd08

mmm... aranquemos entonces.

¿Monumento o edificio?...


----------



## uruguay360

Monumento


----------



## gfd08

Bien, me inclino por dos barrios: Prado o Parque Rodó.


----------



## uruguay360

mnnno....ninguno de los dos... Don GDF...


----------



## uruguay360

se rajaron todos, che?


----------



## gfd08

uruguay360 said:


> se rajaron todos, che?


no, es que se acabó la pizza! :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Uh!! aca tambien se termino!!! Alguna idea extrapizzera?:lol::lol:


----------



## gfd08

uruguay360 said:


> mnnno....ninguno de los dos... Don GDF...


Me olvidé de sugerir Ciudad Vieja... pero ya no estoy tan convencido de eso, jeje


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, vaya convenciendose... es Ciudad Vieja !


----------



## gfd08

ahora no sólo se acabó la pizza, sino las ideas :nuts:
no recuerdo ningún monumento con tanta referencia agraria en la CV


----------



## Tatito

Como que se terminó la pizza?? Nooooooo... :lol::lol::lol:

Me perdí el acertijo anterior... vamos a ver como andamos en esta (aunque la verdad no lo tengo muy visto a ese conjunto animal)


Cuidad Vieja???


.


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡Hola, gente!!! Me fui un rato y veo que se movió mucho, vino gente nueva atraída por los comentarios gastronómicos de este hilo ... ¡bienvenidos todos!

Ni idea de los bichos estos de Ciudad Vieja, posteo sólo para saludar


----------



## gfd08

Puede que sea el edificio de la ANP?


----------



## uruguay360

regalo la frutaaaaaa !!!!!


----------



## uruguay360

y me desengancho porque la tormenta electrica esta brava!! sera hasta manhana, el que le emboque claramente que tire sin esperarme !!


----------



## uruguay360

Buenosss diasss, volvamos a lo nuestro...


----------



## Tatito

Buenos dias... el entorno es super ubicable... es la rambla portuaria, pero no sé la ubicación exacta... 


.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Tatito. Ese piso de adoquines nos ubican en la explanada que contiene las bóvedas y el Museo Naval,ex Casa de Ximenez.
Es el monumento a Hernandarias. 
Che, tenemos que sospechar que la presencia del elemento pizza atrajo nuevos jugadores, vamos a tener que intercalar recetas y promesas de agasajos para seguir creciendo. 
Nuevos amigos de este hilo (por lo menos para mi, claro): no se vayan, vuelvan y jueguen !!!! (podria haber exquisitas pizzas, lehmeyunes, fainás y calzone de recompensa!)
Es muy indigno esto, Tatito??


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... indigno no... es un poco desesperado pero bueh... quién no utilizó alguna artimaña alguna vez?? :lol::lol::lol:
De ultima no está mal atraer con aromas pizzeros a transeúntes que sino no se darían cuenta de que acá dentro se pasa tan bien... jejeje... no??

Ah mirá donde era... te diré que me falta mucho paseo a pié por esos sitios todavía... 

Bueno... tirate otra entonces y vas a ver que en breves aparecen los jugadores, los de siempre y los nuevos... jejeje



.


----------



## uruguay360

Pero dale vos Tatito si queres, para mi le acertaste.


----------



## Larobi

¡¡hola, feliz feriado!! 

Tato, vamo'arriba. Estamos esperando una jugada tuya ... 

(¡cómo se opcorn::eat: en este hilo! Eduardo, ¡ya veo que sos todo un cocinero!)


----------



## uruguay360

Cocino, plancho, lavo los platos, arreglo aparatos electricos, trabajos de herreria y carpinteria...algunas mujeres sacan la grande...
Ya veo porque Tatito queria que subiera yo, se peló !!! Tenes algo para subir Ceci? Ah, si... feliz feriado para todos


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... ta bien... les voy a tirar el ultimo _adivina_ que me va quedando en la base de datos por el momento... 

Es facil... 












Donde está??


.


----------



## uruguay360

Por el plátano y vaya a saber porque mas (sera porque decis que es facil) digo Centro


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿No será el Art Decó en plaza Constitución de nuevo?


----------



## uruguay360

Y capaz nomas... está ronco amigo manya ??
Habra que esperar y escribir bajito, me parece que Tatito se fue a dormir la siesta...


----------



## gfd08

Es el Comité Olímpico, que se encuentra en Canelones, entre Río Negro y Julio Herrera


----------



## Tatito

Correctooooooooooooo... que observador señor gfd08... 

Acá les dejo la resolución del acertijo para los que no lo conocían...












.


----------



## gfd08

Bueno, les paso la imagen entonces...

Pista: edificio restaurado recientemente










Nos vemos en un rato... tengo que sacar el lehmeyún del horno! :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

lehmeyunes???.... esto termina mal, eh???? 6 o 7 me mando bien....
en cuanto a la casa...ni idea che...ando pintado.... centro?


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡Ciudad Vieja!!!

Los acompaño tomando mate ... Don Uruguay, lo felicito por todo lo que hace en su casa: la verdad, tu mujer se sacó la lotería ... mandale mis saludos!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Es la Ciudad Vieja, calle Juan Carlos Gomez entre Rincón y 25 de mayo. Creo que ahora es una galería de exposiciones restaurada por el Banco República.


----------



## Larobi

Tiene un gustito a Art Nouveau ... al menos, lo que se ve ... ¡qué bueno! Está el nombre del arquitecto, pero no lo veo hno:


----------



## uruguay360

No vale subirse a los hombros de otro, pero estoy de acuerdo contigo, al lado del MTOP. Este ya debe haber comido todo, no? vamos a ver que dice...


----------



## gfd08

jeje... Emilio y Uruguay360 tienen razón! es el Museo Figari, recientemente restaurado, y localizado en esa dirección.

Si vieran lo flaco que soy... harto que pizza y lehmeyunes preciso! :lol:


----------



## gfd08

Acá va la foto completa...


----------



## uruguay360

Esperamos lo suyo Emilio...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Espero no haber subido ya esta foto.

Fácilmente todos sabrán la zona dónde está, pero la pregunta es EXACTAMENTE dónde está.










SALUDOS


----------



## uruguay360

Que buena pregunta Emilio !!!
solo para descartar voy a decir la direccion de la vieja panaderia de Vidal que es el lugar exacto del COngreso de Abril: Yaguari y Martin C. Martinez. pero no creo...


----------



## uruguay360

Ah nonono, creo que en la esquina del Hospital Britanico!


----------



## Larobi

En el Palomar de Cavia, donde funciona una biblioteca


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Hasta ahora tengo que decirles que NO a todas las opciones manejadas.

Sigan pensando... y haciendo memoria


----------



## Tatito

Es la placa conmemorativa que adorna la escultura oxidada de la Torre del Congreso... :lol::lol::lol:


Perdón perdón... es que no tengo idea... jejeje


.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Está bien visible pero nunca nos fijamos en ella. Fue por eso que me llamó la atención hace tiempo y pensé en ustedes (jejeje).


----------



## uruguay360

Gracias por acordarte de nosotros amigo !! :nuts:
En la entrada de la Terminal de Tres Cruces?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Tampoco


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No les puedo dar una ayuda visual porque ahí está ya la respuesta.
Si para esta noche no lo sacaron se lo digo.
Es un ejemplo claro de las cosas que vemos mil veces sin fijarnos.


----------



## elmaxy

Avda. Italia y Avelino Miranda

Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

elmaxy said:


> Avda. Italia y Avelino Miranda
> 
> Estoy en lo cierto?


Sí, Señor Maxi, CORREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

En medio del Boulevar de Avda. Italia










Su turno


----------



## uruguay360

No se puede negar que los monumentos, placas y casa en general quedan de lo mas bonitos con una buena rociada de spray!!!
:rant::rant::wallbash:


----------



## uruguay360

Volveremos a ver al amigo Maxy??


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No sé por si acaso tirá algo, aunque me voy a la camita y mañana veré con qué nos deleitas.

SALUDOS


----------



## uruguay360

QAue lo tiro Brasilia !!! Por el banner digo...
Bueno ahi tienen. Maxy si volves, despues tendrias que subir un acertijo ya que adivinaste el anterior.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Art Decó seguro. Por los colores podría ser el de Plaza Constitución. Pero espero más originalidad de usted.


----------



## Tatito

Pa... esta buena esa don Uruguay... me suena me suena... pero no se donde... jejeje.

Cual es la Plaza Constitucion??


.


----------



## espectro

^^ la plaza matriz!


----------



## Larobi

parece ser la Torre de los Homenajes ...


----------



## uruguay360

Ninguna de las dichas anteriormente, Emilio, ese edificio no soporta una foto mas en los proximos tres meses !!! 
Muy a la vista de todos...


----------



## uruguay360

Quiero rechazar terminantemente las versiones que indicarian que uruguay360 muerde al que contesta en el hilo, lo pueden hacer tranquilamente sin sufrir ninguna consecuencia negativa, por lo menos de mi parte...asi que adelante amigos foristas, digan algo luego de 24 horas de silencio !!!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sorry, pero vas a tener que largar alguna pista.

SALUDOS desconcertados.


----------



## Larobi

necesitamos pistas y ... hablar de opcorn: :eat:

de lo contrario, te hacemo'un piquete, te hacemo ... :baeh3:


----------



## uruguay360

Bue...ahi va....
pizzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......


----------



## uruguay360

Che uru: es en Ciudad Vieja?
no, no!! escuchame, es mas para afuera...
ahhhhh, bien ahi, che me parece a mi o está recien pintado
ahi va uruguay, ta pintadito de hace unos pocos meses..\
gracias 360, vos si que te pone las pilas...


----------



## Ger_man

Pa, no está en ciudad vieja, y está pintado hace poco.....

Ahora no se me viene nada a la cabeza, voy a pensarlo a ver si se me ocurre algo.


----------



## uruguay360

Asi es Don German!!! vaya sacandole punta...


----------



## gfd08

Aporto mi desconcierto a este hilo, no es que postee porque hayas dicho "pizzaaaa", jaja... por un lado quiero saberlo ya! pero, por otro lado, sería genial que alguien acertara, jeje


----------



## El Alemán

Cerca del comienzo de 18 de julio, puede ser que abajo tenga una farmacia que se llama obelisco??? Es ese??? es ese????


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡Que sea, que sea!!! Así uruguay360 queda tranquilo :lol: ...

(ya empezaste a hablar solo de nuevo ... mmmmmmmmmm .... hno

Bueno, en serio ... ¿qué nos pasa? ¡No embocamos una!


----------



## uruguay360

Es ese exactamente! despues subo una general, pero por ahora subite una !! esperamos lo suyo...


----------



## El Alemán

FUUUU despues de haberlo posteado pensaba que no era, pero no recordaba otro Art Deco pintado con esos colores.

Este, es facil.


----------



## Tatito

Que lindo Martincho... linda reja... podrá ser 18 de Julio??



.


----------



## Larobi

¿por 8 de octubre?


----------



## El Alemán

Tatito va mas encaminado.


----------



## uruguay360

Buenisimo tatito, felicitaciones!!


----------



## Tatito

Gracias gracias!!! :bowtie:

No hay nadie por ahi que tire y pegue?? Donde está la botijada?? Ya se fueron a "bolichear"?? jejeje



.


----------



## Ger_man

Acá estoy, pero no tengo ni idea dónde puede estar ubicado ese edificio, ¿sale una ayuda amistá? :lol:


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... claro botija, acá sabé que la ayuda sale mas firme!!! :lol::lol::lol:











Ahora mejor?? 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Uruguay y Convencion? lo que la dejaria en la esquina de tu anterior foto del Instituto de Alimentacion...


----------



## Tatito

Que lo tiró... es como dice Larobi... no se puede con usted... jejejeje

Asi es... es esa esquina si señor... ya la había registrado hace un tiempo para el hilo de Proas y esquinas de Montevideo...












Tire nomás U360 ;-)


.


----------



## uruguay360

Es que siempre me han llamado la atencion las cúpulas! subo enseguida.


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Ger_man

¿Cementerio del Norte?


----------



## uruguay360

El que a hierro mata a hierro muere.... Si German, es el Cementerio del Norte, frente al crematorio.
Le toca. (que poquito duró!!!)


----------



## Ger_man

Hace unas semanas un motivo poco agradable que ya imaginarán tuve que ir por esa parte del Cementerio del Norte. Nunca había estado en esa parte por tanto me llamó la atención esa escultura y mucho más esa piscina o lo que sea que hay ahí que está en estado de abandono, da lástima verdaderamente, ojalá que la arreglen, tiene toda la pinta de haber sido tremenda obra en su momento.

Hoy lamentablemente no puedo publicar ninguna imagen ya que estoy conectado desde un celular y es imposible que lo haga desde acá. Le tengo que dejar el lugar a otro.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno dale, nos arreglamos, vamos a ver quien tira algo...
Viste qué grande que es todo eso, no? Y te diria que es de lo que queda un poco desarreglado , en realidad todo el cementerio y todos los cementerios en general de Montevideo, estan en buena condicion. Yo pienso que el tema de la piscina sin llenar es un tema del dengue, vos sabes? Saludos.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ya que nadie aporta tiro una de colado nomás. Es fácil...


----------



## Ger_man

uruguay360 said:


> Viste qué grande que es todo eso, no? Y te diria que es de lo que queda un poco desarreglado , en realidad todo el cementerio y todos los cementerios en general de Montevideo, estan en buena condicion. Yo pienso que el tema de la piscina sin llenar es un tema del dengue, vos sabes?


No había pensado lo del dengue, puede que sea por eso, igual daba asco cuando yo fui, había agua toda como podrida de las cosas que habían caído en esa piscina, si alguien sabe para qué está eso que me avise porque no entendí cuál es la función, si tuviera una fuente en el medio como en el Parque Seregni se entendería más.
Debo reconocer como decís vos, que en general el cementerio está cuidado, cortan el pasto, barren, está prolijo, igualmente cuando uno se va adentrando y se aleja de la parte de accesos ya se ve más desprolijidad fruto del abandono y el vandalismo más que nada, pero reitero que en sí, para ser un cementerio tan grande y municipal, está bastante bien.

En cuanto a la imagen de Emilio la verdad que ahora no tengo ni idea dónde puede estar eso. ¿Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## uruguay360

yo en materia de vitraux puedo estar todo el dia tirando bolazos... palacio legislativo?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> yo en materia de vitraux puedo estar todo el dia tirando bolazos... palacio legislativo?


AFIRMATIVO CENTRAL :banana:


----------



## uruguay360

UuUUUiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360

Veamos......


----------



## nico...u13

Palacio Lapido????


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Nico...no, no es el Palacio Lapido


----------



## uruguay360

Centro ?


----------



## Ger_man

No está en el centro.

Tatito se siente mal por la amenaza infundada que me hizo y por eso ahora no aparece :lol: :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Planetario!


----------



## Ger_man

Essssatamente:










Menos mal que la sacaste ahora porque me iba a dormir y mañana hasta la tarde no iba a poder responder, me facilitaste el trabajo jaja.

Ahora te toca a vos.


----------



## uruguay360

Maestro!! cumplio como un duque!!!! 
Si puedo subo ahora o manhana de manhana!


----------



## Tatito

Jajaja... muy buena German!!! Cumplió si si... y me tapó la boca... jejeje.
Che Uruguay, no me dejes solo que la amenaza era en conjunto :lol::lol:



.


----------



## uruguay360

*no leas esto German!!!*

No Tatito, totalmente solidarios entre nosotros, lo fajábamos entre los dos, como no !!!! Pero la verdad es que *nos* tapó la boca! ( por ahora!) :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

^^:lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## uruguay360

Henri Dunant, fundador de la Cruz Roja.


----------



## Tatito

Don Henry no es el que esta cerca de la Carreta en el _Batlle Park_??



.


----------



## uruguay360

Felicitaciones tatito!!!:bleep::bleep::tongue::soapbox::lock::toilet::skull::devil::devil::crazy2:oke:!!!!!!


----------



## Santi92

Cuando quiero darme cuenta este hilo ya pasó los mil cien posteos, _es una cosa de locos_. Tato, mándese una tercera edición. :yes:​


----------

